# The Official EagleTac G25C2 thread.



## EPVQ30 (Dec 25, 2011)

i was definitely not expecting to get this for Xmass!

the head on this thing is massive. the emitter is centered nearly perfect! the slight op is beautiful!

i thought the body was going to be more gunmetal color but it is more black than anything.

i have a few family members at home still, so i haven't played with the UI much.

i love this new flashlight. thank you Wifey, i mean Santa!

will do a little video on it, no review or anything like that just to show you guys this beauty


----------



## DaveTheDude (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

My wife (Lord love her) gave me a really nice cashmere sweater.

Want to trade?

A collective CHEER from the community to your wife.


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

Oh wow!!! 
Can the anti roll ring be removed?
Is it 770 ansi on 1 18650.
Let us know how you like it!
I want one


----------



## CarpentryHero (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

I got the Leatherman MUT multitool, she won't buy me lights anyomore but she's still an awesome gift giver.

Congrats on the newest Eagletac, the G25c2 looks awesome


----------



## EPVQ30 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

the light has 4 output levels max high medium & low. the max throws out a wall of light that lit up the whole street. i was afraid neighbors were going to call NASA.

two user modes the first one is; max, h, m, l by rotating the head clockwise. no clicking or notches just smooth rotation, and if you twist halfway to high twice you get the hidden strobe sos beacon.
the second user mode is max, med, strobe, sos by rotating the head clockwise too. 
the last feature is that you can have either user mode and engage the double tap strobe. it comes with it off but i turned it on for testing purposes. it's good that you have the option for that feature in case you have use for it.

after doing some wall hunting i do see a couple little artifacts, nothing to make me rant about it. i do like the fact that it has a tight hotspot but at the same time the spill is very bright in its own. the corona i do notice has a little yellow in it? so the wall is not all cool white. doesn't bother me at all.
this one is the xm-l u2 bin model.

i couldn't tell you if the 4sevens primaries i have in it are putting out 720 led/600 ansi lumens. probably not.

all in all the fit and finish, the weight, the accessory package are awesome. i can't stop reaching for it feels so good in hand.

this is by far the best flashlight i've ever handled aside from the t20c2. i'll take the G25C2 over the T20C2 any day.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



Animalmother said:


> Oh wow!!!
> Can the anti roll ring be removed?
> Is it 770 ansi on 1 18650.
> Let us know how you like it!
> I want one



The rubber antiroll ring, the bezel, the lanyard loop, the pocket clip, they are all removable. It also came with a diffuser and a tail stand adapter. No batteries though, i thought i read somewhere that it came with a set of batteries included. No big deal.


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

I was thinking of these 3:
Klarus XT11
ZebraLight SC600
JetBeam BC25
And now the Eagletac G25.
So far the G25 is in front row. Just wan to find out what the output is on 1X 18650.

Thanks for posting EPVQ30. This thread makes me happy.


----------



## spc smith (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

No! my blanket much nicer!! lol You want tradeEPVQ30?


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

-ANSI: 640/267/49/2 
-EDIT It does have a stepdown.
-Good Modes and happy runtime. I wonder how it would run on the AW 18650 3100mah. Can I fit it?
-Looking like a winner, only thing coming in it's path is the ZebraLight SC600.

EDIT: It does have a stepdown.


----------



## kreisler (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



EPVQ30 said:


> this is by far the best flashlight i've ever handled aside from the t20c2. i'll take the G25C2 over the T20C2 any day.


comparing BMW with Porsche or what?
of course the G25 is better. it's more expensive too 


Animalmother said:


> -Looking like a winner, only thing coming in it's path is the ZebraLight SC600.


... and the new Klarus XT11


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



kreisler said:


> comparing BMW with Porsche or what?
> of course the G25 is better. it's more expensive too
> 
> ... and the new Klarus XT11




As of today it was a contender. New info in the klarus xt11 thread easily put the g25 on top.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



Animalmother said:


> As of today it was a contender. New info in the klarus xt11 thread easily put the g25 on top.



Not for nothing but the G25 is so feature rich, that it puts in a class above the klarus.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



Animalmother said:


> -ANSI: 640/267/49/2
> -*No Stepdown.*


Well, there is:


EagleTac website said:


> Smart energy management
> 
> 1) Energy saving feature (on by default) reduces output by 20% after 200 seconds at turbo mode...


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

I must have missed that while getting to excited reading the specs.
I was so close to getting this too. Wait, can it be disabled if it's a feature? 

I edited that post as not confuse anyone.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

let me try and see if i can shut that energy saving feature off and i'll report back. 
i don't see it in the instructions, so i may have to contact the dealer.

http://www.eagletac.com/html/g25c2/features/control.html

from reading this, it looks like the energy saving feature can be disabled. time to get stoked again animalmother!:naughty:


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



EPVQ30 said:


> let me try and see if i can shut that energy saving feature off and i'll report back.
> i don't see it in the instructions, so i may have to contact the dealer.
> 
> http://www.eagletac.com/html/g25c2/features/control.html
> ...


*
Happiness.*

Energy saving feature (on by default): G25C2 reduces output by 20% after 200 seconds at turbo mode. To toggle this feature, dial the head to 4th level and turn the flashlight on and off for 20 times. Once setting has been changed, LED will output 3 seconds at 100% (enable), or 1 second at 100% (disable).

Thanks for looking out.


----------



## speedsix (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



DaveTheDude said:


> My wife (Lord love her) gave me a really nice cashmere sweater.
> 
> Want to trade?
> 
> A collective CHEER from the community to your wife.



Haha!


----------



## EPVQ30 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



speedsix said:


> Haha!



and smith wants to trade for his blanket..i'll be real warm in the dark LOL!


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

Is this the brightest 18650 light?


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

Your wife definitely has good taste! Congratulations! I wish I have a wife like yours.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



Animalmother said:


> Is this the brightest 18650 light?



have you looked at the ZL sc600? but not be brighter, but it is more edc'able. i was not looking for edc i wanted big, bold, and tactical, and this is it.




pjandyho said:


> Your wife definitely has good taste! Congratulations! I wish I have a wife like yours.



thank you for the kind words PJ. I appreciate everything she does for me and never take her for granted.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

Oh wow, that's a nice light.
Did they ever get back to you about the stepdown?
I am pretty sure it can be shutoff it's sometimes I don't trust there initial info.
Feel free to post outdoor beamshots))

Thanks for the pics. This is one HOT light. Maybe you can change the title and turn this into the official G25 thread.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

I didn't contact eagletac. I have 10 to 10 shifts through Saturday, so I'll get to the beamshots and work on the stepdown feature hopefully tomorrow at work.

Once i get that 3100 mah in there i won't want the energy saving feature on.oo:


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

Thanks to you, I just placed an order for a G25CS Kit set from Going Gear. It's funny how I don't see it on their website yesterday.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

That's great pj! How long does it take to get to singapore? I need a pila charger and aw 3100 before i get the kit myself.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Dec 28, 2011)

I swear, this place is just as dangerous for my wallet as Head-Fi.org! 

Based on the info I've read here I just placed an order for this light at Big River. My first decent flashlight!

Thanks a lot guys, you should all feel deeply ashamed, you're all enablers! :thumbsup:


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



EPVQ30 said:


> That's great pj! How long does it take to get to singapore? I need a pila charger and aw 3100 before i get the kit myself.


From GG is about 10 days.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



Animalmother said:


> Energy saving feature (on by default): G25C2 reduces output by 20% after 200 seconds at turbo mode. To toggle this feature, dial the head to 4th level and turn the flashlight on and off for 20 times. Once setting has been changed, LED will output 3 seconds at 100% (enable), or 1 second at 100% (disable).



That's great. No stepdown means I have almost perfect flashlight. Almost because SMO reflector would be nice + it's pretty big - 150mm (5.9") is 10mm longer than T20CS. EagleTac, make it 10mm shorter and I'm sold


----------



## tobrien (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

i can't wait to get up the cash to buy this from GoingGear.

does anyone have some user-made beamshots? I know the MP thread for the giveaway has Eagletac beamshots, but i'd love to see some user ones.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

this one is a 25-30 foot shot against a white wall in a parking lot.
as you well may now the 8 megapixel cam on my galaxy S2 does not do the beam justice, but you get the idea.

the hotspot is almost as big as that pane window. i was preety puzzled by that.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



EPVQ30 said:


> this one is a 25-30 foot shot against a white wall in a parking lot.
> as you well may now the 8 megapixel cam on my galaxy S2 does not do the beam justice, but you get the idea.
> 
> the hotspot is almost as big as that pane window. i was preety puzzled by that.


that's amazing, thank you for posting that!


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

Thanks EPVQ30. You just got me all hyped up while waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## Fitz (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

Mine arrived today, have to say I'm really liking it so far. Kinda threw me with the modes when I first tried it, it came set to "tactical" mode which is a High/Med/Strobe instead of 4 brightness levels. Figured it out quick enough with the instructions and set it to regular mode. Good looking light too, can't wait for the kit to arrive with the filter and extensions. First light I've owned with the modes changing by loosening the head further rather than tighten/loosen. Kinda slick, almost like having the magnetic ring for adjusting.


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

I wish this ended up in selfbuilts hands for review. Curious about runtimes and lux.
Wonder what the runtimes would be AW3100mah on the high mode.

Does it have a momentary on?


----------



## Fitz (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



Animalmother said:


> I wish this ended up in selfbuilts hands for review. Curious about runtimes and lux.
> Wonder what the runtimes would be AW3100mah on the high mode.
> 
> Does it have a momentary on?



Yes, it does have momentary on.


----------



## Animalmother (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



Fitz said:


> Yes, it does have momentary on.


Yes! Thanks.
Let me know if you guys get any runtimes.
I am on the verge of getting this.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



Fitz said:


> Kinda threw me with the modes when I first tried it, it came set to "tactical" mode which is a High/Med/Strobe instead of 4 brightness levels. Figured it out quick enough with the instructions and set it to regular mode.



Yep, I received a G25C2 yesterday, and was briefly concerned by the lack of modes, until I too read the manual and realised what was going on.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

does anyone know if our CPF reviewers are getting these any time soon?


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

CPF MEMBER code removed


----------



## Fitz (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

The accessory pack is really nice, 2 extension tubes, extra foam grips, an insert to keep CR123's from rattling, very nice aluminum flip down filter with latch, and Red, Green, Yellow, Blue, and diffuser coated glass lenses for the filter. Well worth the price.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

so i'm looking at the G25C2 manual online and if i'm reading correctly: you can customize the 3rd or 4th levels to turn on at either strobe or high-flash or SOS or beacon or low-flash individually?

like i could make the 3rd level to always be low flash? and customize the 4th to be strobe?

kinda like a 4Sevens tactical?


----------



## jcalvert (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

To anyone who already has taken receipt of the G25C2 and also has the T20C2 MKII (whether be it the XM-L v1, XM-L H.O. XP-G R5/S2, XRE R2), if you could compare/contrast the G25C2's hotspot and spill beam profiles and characteristics at a few different distances, whether in beamshot photo comparison format at marked distances such as wall shots initially, then say 50', 100', 200', etc, or alternatively in a written review format, that would be awesome. Although beamshot comparison photos would be most telling, even just offering a brief description between these models would be greatly appreciated.

Also, if you find that the G25C2's beam's profile characteristics are generally similar to any other, well-known, mid-range thrower(s) that "selfbuilt" or another enthusiast has reviewed, that would also be great. If there is in fact a light(s) that "selfbuilt" has reviewed and provided all of us with beamshot photos (such as in his 100 yard photo comparison reviews), that would also be fantastic. 

Since I already have a T20C2 MKII XM-L v1 which is an awesome, heavy duty, general-purpose light with what I personally consider as having more of a balanced beam profile with some decent range, whether I consider a purchase of the G25C2 will depend in part on whether the throw is sufficiently greater on turbo than it is with the T20.

So if a G25C2 owner can offer either a photo comparison review with the T20C2 MKII (XM-L v1, XM-L H.O., XP-G R5/S2, or XR-E R2) or a similar type, well-known light in the mid-range, thrower category, or even just a brief, written, comparison review of the G25C2 relative to these aforementioned lights, then I sincerely thank you in advance for the assistance.

All the best,
John


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



tobrien said:


> so i'm looking at the G25C2 manual online and if i'm reading correctly: you can customize the 3rd or 4th levels to turn on at either strobe or high-flash or SOS or beacon or low-flash individually?
> 
> like i could make the 3rd level to always be low flash? and customize the 4th to be strobe?
> 
> kinda like a 4Sevens tactical?



There are a number of options that are available to you to choose between, but if I understand your question correctly, no, the light is not fully programmable in the same way that a Jetbeam light with the IBS UI would (I'm not familiar with the 4Sevens Tactical series). You can't set the light to your own chosen power output, or assign different modes to the light's four level positions.

In many respects, you could consider the G25C2 as being more like a light with a four position control ring, with those positions responding to four preset levels, rather than your normal tactical loosen/tighten UI. Generally, with the common tactical UI, you would tighten for turbo and loosen for general setting (Fenix TK11 for instance), or tighten for high, and loosen for a user programmable mode (Jetbeam IIIM, Nitecore Extreme, etc.) While you are just tightening and loosening the head with the G25C2, depending how far you loosen the head, you can access four different levels rather than just two.

Probably easiest to state what you can do, rather than try and explain what you cant: -

1. Switch between Tactical mode and Regular mode - Tactical mode gives you 100% power, 10% power, and two strobe settings. The strobe settings are preset and non-adjustable. Regular mode gives you power settings of 100%, 35%, 6% and 0.3%.

2. You have a power management setting by default that drops the high setting from 100% to 80% after 200 seconds. This power saving feature can be left on, or switched off.

3. You can set the light so that a double click (or double push) of the tail switch activates the default strobe. By default, this option is switched off. Again, the strobe type is preset and non-adjustable.

4. Not so much an option that you can adjust, as a mode that you can access at any time. There are a number of flashing modes that you can access from high mode by quickly loosening and tightening the head. You can step through the different flashing modes by loosening and tightening the head again. You cycle through the following modes: -
strobe>high flash>SOS>beacon>low flash

5. Again not a programming option, and the parts are an optional extra, but it offers some more versatility - the light functions with a minimum of 2.7 volts, and up to 12.6 volts. With the addition of optional extenders the light can use one, two or three 18650s; one 16340 with a spacer (though I wouldn't bother with that option); two or three 16340s; two, three of four CR123As.

So, you don't have a fully customisable, programmable light, but you do have a number of options you can adjust to make the light better able to meet your needs or preferences.


----------



## superpila (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



jcalvert said:


> To anyone who already has taken receipt of the G25C2 and also has the T20C2 MKII (whether be it the XM-L v1, XM-L H.O. XP-G R5/S2, XRE R2), if you could compare/contrast the G25C2's hotspot and spill beam profiles and characteristics at a few different distances, whether in beamshot photo comparison format at marked distances such as wall shots initially, then say 50', 100', 200', etc, or alternatively in a written review format, that would be awesome. Although beamshot comparison photos would be most telling, even just offering a brief description between these models would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also, if you find that the G25C2's beam's profile characteristics are generally similar to any other, well-known, mid-range thrower(s) that "selfbuilt" or another enthusiast has reviewed, that would also be great. If there is in fact a light(s) that "selfbuilt" has reviewed and provided all of us with beamshot photos (such as in his 100 yard photo comparison reviews), that would also be fantastic.
> 
> ...



I got the G25C2 yesterday and I'm blown away by the quality. I actually have the T20C2 MKII R5 which was my favourite until yesterday, and this is a totally different beast. I think that this flashlight is best compared to the Thrunite TN11, which I also own, but I stil prefer the Eagletac creature for many reasons.
The interface is the best one I've seen so far. The build quality is outstanding. I'll post a comparison soon.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

Just can't wait to get mine. It left Smyrna on 28th Dec and has been sitting in the USPS Miami sort facility since 1st January and hasn't departed. What's with the delay? It usually takes about 10 days to reach me from GG and 4sevens.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



superpila said:


> I got the G25C2 yesterday and I'm blown away by the quality. I actually have the T20C2 MKII R5 which was my favourite until yesterday, and this is a totally different beast. I think that this flashlight is best compared to the Thrunite TN11, which I also own, but I stil prefer the Eagletac creature for many reasons.
> The interface is the best one I've seen so far. The build quality is outstanding. I'll post a comparison soon.



How is the G25C2 vs the TN11 in terms of throw, shape of the beam, overal lumens (if you can see a difference). Same with respect to the T20C2 MKII R5 please.
Simple beamshots would great!


----------



## Nestor (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



Nestor said:


> How is the G25C2 vs the TN11 in terms of throw, shape of the beam, overal lumens (if you can see a difference). Same with respect to the T20C2 MKII R5 please.
> Simple beamshots would great!



At this time, I would highly appreciate your comments on the comparison. Don't wait for the beamshots to share what you think about this light. 
Thanks!


----------



## jcalvert (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



superpila said:


> I got the G25C2 yesterday and I'm blown away by the quality. I actually have the T20C2 MKII R5 which was my favourite until yesterday, and this is a totally different beast. I think that this flashlight is best compared to the Thrunite TN11, which I also own, but I stil prefer the Eagletac creature for many reasons.
> The interface is the best one I've seen so far. The build quality is outstanding. *I'll post a comparison soon*.



Thank you for the update, certainly I and "Nestor" look forward to your impressions, especially the beam characteristics compared to the T20 or the TN11. Btw, did you get the lens kit as well? If so, your impressions of it's construction and functionality would also be very appreciated.

All the best,
John


----------



## superpila (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



Nestor said:


> At this time, I would highly appreciate your comments on the comparison. Don't wait for the beamshots to share what you think about this light.
> Thanks!



Sure! Some random facts before the actual review. To answer jcalvert's question, I did not get the lens kit :-(.
- The build quality is outstanding, as I said. The TN11 is quite well done too, but looks a bit cheaper in comparison. there are some details that I like about the Eagletac flashilights, like the removable bezel, which the TN11 does not have.
- The TN11 is slightly brighter than the Eagletac, as a result of being driven harder. I have a cheap lux meter and I measured 15% more brightness for the TN11 on a single 18650. The higher Binning in the Eagletac (U2 vs T6), can't compensate for the higher current in the TN11 (I measured +20%). Needless to say that in real life you can't tell the difference, as they are both super bright. The good old T20C2 R5 is no match and is noticeably dimmer.
-The TN11 throws a bit further. Again, I measured ~20000 lux for the TN11 vs ~17000 for the G25C2. The TN11 has a smooth reflector while the Eagletac spots an OP reflector which is a bit overkill imho. In fact, neither of the two has any beam artifact. The beam pattern is really nice. I would say that the G25C2 is a bit more usable as it seems to have some more spill, but I have to take them out to come to the conclusion
-The modes in the eagletac are really useful and well spaced. The low is quite low for a tactical flashlight. Not definitely a "moonlight" mode, but still quite low. The ring that is used to change the modes is very interesting. It lacks a clicky feedback to signal what mode is being used, so, at first, it gets quite difficult to select the mode when the flashlight is switched off, which I find the only cons of this otherwise quite clever interface, but you rapidly get used to it.
-The manual mentions an (upcoming?) XP-G version of the same flashlight!
-The holster is really well done. It has a clever "blocking" mechanism that prevents the flashlight from slipping out even when the flap is open. Quite difficult to explain but hopefully a picture will tell.

overall, I'm really happy with this flashlight. It's super well machined, very bright, throws, has good spill, a good low mode, fwd switch, it's quite compact, it has the best interface I've ever seen... that was all I was asking! It's a winner for me.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



superpila said:


> Sure! Some random facts before the actual review. To answer jcalvert's question, I did not get the lens kit :-(.
> - The build quality is outstanding, as I said. The TN11 is quite well done too, but looks a bit cheaper in comparison. there are some details that I like about the Eagletac flashilights, like the removable bezel, which the TN11 does not have.
> - The TN11 is slightly brighter than the Eagletac, as a result of being driven harder. I have a cheap lux meter and I measured 15% more brightness for the TN11 on a single 18650. The higher Binning in the Eagletac (U2 vs T6), can't compensate for the higher current in the TN11 (I measured +20%). Needless to say that in real life you can't tell the difference, as they are both super bright. The good old T20C2 R5 is no match and is noticeably dimmer.
> -The TN11 throws a bit further. Again, I measured ~20000 lux for the TN11 vs ~17000 for the G25C2. The TN11 has a smooth reflector while the Eagletac spots an OP reflector which is a bit overkill imho. In fact, neither of the two has any beam artifact. The beam pattern is really nice. I would say that the G25C2 is a bit more usable as it seems to have some more spill, but I have to take them out to come to the conclusion
> ...



Thanks for the comments!!!
Have you measured the current draw?
I know the TN11 is not very good in regulation with a 18650. How does the G25C2 compare in that regard?


----------



## Fitz (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

As far as the lens kit, as I mentioned above it's extremely high quality. Matches the anodizing of the light and and has a metal "catch" to hold it closed. No spring, it's stiff enough to stay open against the body when opened on it's own. You unscrew the bezel ring and screw on the filter. Lenses are held in by another ring on the inside that is knurled. Comes with the glass diffuser in place and coated glass R,Y,G,B lenses.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



superpila said:


> The TN11 has a smooth reflector while the Eagletac spots an OP reflector which is a bit overkill imho. In fact, neither of the two has any beam artifact. The beam pattern is really nice.


I hope EagleTac would make G25C2 with smooth reflector. As you noticed, XM-L gives really smooth beam with SMO and I don't think there's a reason to kill some throw with light texture.


Nestor said:


> I know the TN11 is not very good in regulation with a 18650. How does the G25C2 compare in that regard?


EagleTac claim they tried to keep low dropout voltage. If it's true regulation should be quite flat.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*

Im sure we'll be able to get a smo reflector in time. It is completely customizable.


----------



## jcalvert (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



superpila said:


> Sure! Some random facts before the actual review. To answer jcalvert's question, I did not get the lens kit :-(.
> - The build quality is outstanding, as I said. The TN11 is quite well done too, but looks a bit cheaper in comparison. there are some details that I like about the Eagletac flashilights, like the removable bezel, which the TN11 does not have.
> - The TN11 is slightly brighter than the Eagletac, as a result of being driven harder. I have a cheap lux meter and I measured 15% more brightness for the TN11 on a single 18650. The higher Binning in the Eagletac (U2 vs T6), can't compensate for the higher current in the TN11 (I measured +20%). Needless to say that in real life you can't tell the difference, as they are both super bright. The good old T20C2 R5 is no match and is noticeably dimmer.
> -The TN11 throws a bit further. Again, I measured ~20000 lux for the TN11 vs ~17000 for the G25C2. The TN11 has a smooth reflector while the Eagletac spots an OP reflector which is a bit overkill imho. In fact, neither of the two has any beam artifact. The beam pattern is really nice. I would say that the G25C2 is a bit more usable as it seems to have some more spill, but I have to take them out to come to the conclusion
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to provide these initial impressions, they have been insightful!

If the G25C2's lux from your reading is ~17K or (ET's reported @ ~15.1K), and the T20C2 MKII XP-G-R5/OP is ~9.8K ("selfbuilt", 3/07/2010), that's conservatively a 50+% increase. Nice!

So the only "potential" drawback that an individual user may find, is in the fact that the bezel lacks detents or markings to accurately determine what level it has been set, prior to ignition. However, you found that while the light is off, the spacing is otherwise adequate enough, that if for example, you begin with the bezel in the tightened position, you can quickly learn by feel, how far to twist the bezel to get from the tightened bezel-mode to the next mode and so on for all four modes within the pre-chosen mode group. If that's the case, then no big deal! Although dropping a card into ET's suggestion box may get them to improve that by adding some form of mode identification, the G25C2 otherwise looks like the T20 replacement I've been hoping for.



Fitz said:


> As far as the lens kit, as I mentioned above it's extremely high quality. Matches the anodizing of the light and and has a metal "catch" to hold it closed. No spring, it's stiff enough to stay open against the body when opened on it's own. You unscrew the bezel ring and screw on the filter. Lenses are held in by another ring on the inside that is knurled. Comes with the glass diffuser in place and coated glass R,Y,G,B lenses.



Hello "Fitz". I apologize for having missed your report on the lens kit, but I do thank you for your impressions, and now ask out of curiosity, did ET include a pocket or some other form of storage on the holster for the extra lenses when not in use?

Thank you both!


----------



## Fitz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Santa brought me an EagleTac G25C2!!*



jcalvert said:


> Thank you for taking the time to provide these initial impressions, they have been insightful!
> 
> 
> Hello "Fitz". I apologize for having missed your report on the lens kit, but I do thank you for your impressions, and now ask out of curiosity, did ET include a pocket or some other form of storage on the holster for the extra lenses when not in use?
> ...



Nope, comes in a small box with the extra lenses in a separate ziploc bag (each lens in it's own plastic pouch). Take a look at some camera filter pouches if you need better storage.


----------



## superpila (Jan 7, 2012)

I measured the current at the tailcap with a good multimeter. Here is what I got with a freshly out of charger unprotected Panasonic 3100Mah:
Eagletac G25C2 (U2): 1.82A
Thrunite TN11: (T6): 2.15A
Eagletac T20C2 (R5): 1.2A

Lux at one meter:

Eagletac G25C2 (U2): ~17000
Thrunite TN11: ~20000
Eagletac T20C2 (R5): ~8500


Again, I don't trust 100% my Luxmeter for absolute values, but I think that at least it gives an idea of the relative throw.
I also took some pictures, although, not having my DSLR with me, quality is not the greatest.

TN11, G25C2, T20C2:











TN11 on the left, G25C2 on the right:





White wall shots. Approx 1 meter from the wall. G25C2 on the left, TN11 on the right:





different exposure. Even with this cheap camera, the better tint of the eagletac is evident:





one stop underexposed:


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks superpila. So again, is it immediately obvious that the Thrunite throws better? I mean visually? Or do you only notice a very very slight difference that is noticeable when you compare them side by side?


----------



## superpila (Jan 7, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> Thanks superpila. So again, is it immediately obvious that the Thrunite throws better? I mean visually? Or do you only notice a very very slight difference that is noticeable when you compare them side by side?



I don't think it's really obvious unless you measure it. Even in a side by side comparison it's actually very difficult to spot it. I went out for a walk tonight and tried to shine both flashlights at different distant targets and I couldn't really notice much difference. On the other end, I think that the difference in spill was noticeable instead (the Eagletac having just a bit more). The T20C2, of course, is completely outperformed in throw by any of the two, and you don't even need to leave the house to see it .
It's still a great flashlight though. Smaller and lighter, and on a Panasonic 3100Mah it runs forever!


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 7, 2012)

superpila said:


> I don't think it's really obvious unless you measure it. Even in a side by side comparison it's actually very difficult to spot it. I went out for a walk tonight and tried to shine both flashlights at different distant targets and I couldn't really notice much difference. On the other end, I think that the difference in spill was noticeable instead (the Eagletac having just a bit more). The T20C2, of course, is completely outperformed in throw by any of the two, and you don't even need to leave the house to see it .
> It's still a great flashlight though. Smaller and lighter, and on a Panasonic 3100Mah it runs forever!


Sounds great! I don't have the Thrunite but I was glad I made the right choice. I don't mind to sacrifice a bit of throw for more spill even though this Eagletac purchase was meant to fill the medium throw category.


----------



## superpila (Jan 7, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> Sounds great! I don't have the Thrunite but I was glad I made the right choice. I don't mind to sacrifice a bit of throw for more spill even though this Eagletac purchase was meant to fill the medium throw category.



Medium thrower is exactly what I would call the G25C2. You'll not be disappointed! I have to say that although I prefer the Eagletac now, even the TN11 is an excellent flashlight, so going for that would have not been a mistake either.


----------



## superpila (Jan 7, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> Sounds great! I don't have the Thrunite but I was glad I made the right choice. I don't mind to sacrifice a bit of throw for more spill even though this Eagletac purchase was meant to fill the medium throw category.


Medium thrower is exactly what I would call the G25C2. You'll not be disappointed! I have to say that although I prefer the Eagletac now, even the TN11 is an excellent flashlight, so going for that would have not been a mistake either.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 7, 2012)

superpila said:


> different exposure. Even with this cheap camera, the better tint of the eagletac is evident:


Looks the same but on previous pic EagleTac has blueish tint.


superpila said:


> I went out for a walk tonight and tried to shine both flashlights at different distant targets and I couldn't really notice much difference. On the other end, I think that the difference in spill was noticeable instead (the Eagletac having just a bit more).


What do you mean more spill? Brighter or just wider? I still think G25C2 needs smooth reflector...


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 7, 2012)

Just got my G25C2 in the mail today. So far so good, I'm going to try it out tonight. It's got the cool white tint I really like that about it. I can take some pic of it in a place that is full of trees, so I can get a throw distance if any body wants me to. My opinion to really tell the brightness is an outdoor shot.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 7, 2012)

Of course we want to! Especially comparison pics with your other flashlights like E2DL.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 7, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Just got my G25C2 in the mail today. So far so good, I'm going to try it out tonight. It's got the cool white tint I really like that about it. I can take some pic of it in a place that is full of trees, so I can get a throw distance if any body wants me to. My opinion to really tell the brightness is an outdoor shot.



Yes!!! please take those outdoor pics and share them with us.
Thanks,
Néstor


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 7, 2012)

Nestor said:


> Yes!!! please take those outdoor pics and share them with us.
> Thanks,
> Néstor


Me and kyhunter1 plan to post beamshots monday evening. Does that Sound o.k.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nestor (Jan 7, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Me and kyhunter1 plan to post beamshots monday evening. Does that Sound o.k.:thumbsup:


Yes!
BTW, could you comment on the UI. Does the head feel loose when you change the settings?
Thanks.


----------



## Lodogg2221 (Jan 7, 2012)

Maybe I missed it, but are we all talking about the XM-L U2 (Cool White)? or the Neutral? 

Just looking at these and thinking pulling the trigger, but not quite sure yet...


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 7, 2012)

Cool white.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 7, 2012)

Lodogg2221 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but are we all talking about the XM-L U2 (Cool White)? or the Neutral?
> 
> Just looking at these and thinking pulling the trigger, but not quite sure yet...


The XM-L U2 (Cool White) is the one I have.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 7, 2012)

Nestor said:


> Yes!
> BTW, could you comment on the UI. Does the head feel loose when you change the settings?
> Thanks.


Yes it does feel kind of loose on mine when I change the settings, hope this helps.


----------



## moshow9 (Jan 7, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Yes it does feel kind of loose on mine when I change the settings, hope this helps.


By loose, are you saying the head has a bit of wobble to it?


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 7, 2012)

moshow9 said:


> By loose, are you saying the head has a bit of wobble to it?


Only when you get to the hidden features like the strobe, it's not all that bad. More where the head threads on.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Jan 8, 2012)

moshow9 said:


> By loose, are you saying the head has a bit of wobble to it?



mine doesn't wobble at all. it just glides on the threads very securely. can't wait to lube them up!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't detect any wobble on mine either, it seems very smooth.


----------



## superpila (Jan 8, 2012)

nelamvr6 said:


> I don't detect any wobble on mine either, it seems very smooth.


Same here. No wobble, threads are quite smooth.


----------



## superpila (Jan 8, 2012)

By the way, did anybody figure out how to remove the clip? It should be possible according to the instructions but I can't see how. I feel stupid!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 8, 2012)

superpila said:


> By the way, did anybody figure out how to remove the clip? It should be possible according to the instructions but I can't see how. I feel stupid!



Remove the tail cap. Then unscrew the knurled section right above the clip. The clip slips out.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 8, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> Of course we want to! Especially comparison pics with your other flashlights like E2DL.


I sure will I have a E2DL and others too, that we'll try to get you all some good comparision beamshots!
My bad on the post that I put about the head wobbling I was twisting the head too loose, but no wobble the mistake was me sorry about that. What little I've used it I like it. But all in all beamshots will be on there way Monday.


----------



## kenneth5 (Jan 8, 2012)

so many people have this light already and not too much info/beamshots on them, spill the beans ladies and gentlemen, we are all ears


----------



## Animalmother (Jan 8, 2012)

kenneth5 said:


> so many people have this light already and not too much info/beamshots on them, spill the beans ladies and gentlemen, we are all ears



Let it rain beamshot spill them beamshots. It would make people happy.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 8, 2012)

Beamshots will come monday:thumbsup:.


----------



## kmanmx (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Have been looking at flashlights for the past few days too figure out which to get for my very first proper flashlight (The best one I owned before this is a generic Tesco 1W LED flashlight). I was just about to grab the Fenix TK35, I was always a little hesitant due to the plastic battery holder, green tint, and rattleing sounds, wasn't too sure on it's looks either. And then i found this thread  Perhaps not quite as bright from the specs, but everything else seems better all for £10 cheaper.

I picked it up with 2x AW 18650 2200mah cells, Pila IBC charger, and the Eagletec 4cell extension tube, and the G25C2 ofcourse.

This thread definitely made my decision easier. Now heres hoping it's better than that tesco flashlight..


----------



## qt11 (Jan 8, 2012)

what batteries are you guys using in the G25C2 ? 

Will the AW 18650 31000mAh with the Three triangulated raised dots work in this light ?


----------



## 276 (Jan 9, 2012)

qt11 said:


> what batteries are you guys using in the G25C2 ?
> 
> Will the AW 18650 31000mAh with the Three triangulated raised dots work in this light ?



I have got an AW 2600mah in mine and it works.


----------



## jcalvert (Jan 9, 2012)

qt11 said:


> what batteries are you guys using in the G25C2 ?
> 
> Will the AW 18650 31000mAh with the Three triangulated raised dots work in this light ?



You might want to consider the Eagletac (Panasonic) protected 18650, 3100mAh for $16 before CPF discount depending on which dealer you buy from vs. $20 for the AW protected 18650 3100mAh. I use both brands in my T20C2 MKII and they are both top quality, however the Eagletac are button tops, whereas the AWs are flat tops. When I order the G25C2, I'm going to get a couple of the ET 3100s. I believe I read that the Eagletac 3100 even fits the ZL SC600.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 9, 2012)

jcalvert said:


> I believe I read that the Eagletac 3100 even fits the ZL SC600.


Well, I have no problems fitting the AW2900 in both of my SC600 (older gen) and an SC600w (newer gen). But the Eagletac batteries does look promising. One day I might find some device or light that couldn't take flat top cells and the ET batteries could save the day. At least I have some AW2200 left to play with.


----------



## superpila (Jan 9, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> Well, I have no problems fitting the AW2900 in both of my SC600 (older gen) and an SC600w (newer gen). But the Eagletac batteries does look promising. One day I might find some device or light that couldn't take flat top cells and the ET batteries could save the day. At least I have some AW2200 left to play with.


I don't have flat top batteries to try it with, but I'm pretty sure that they won't work with it. The way the head is designed does not allow flat top batteries to make contact.
The silver contact sits lower than the white ring. Perhaps a drop of soldering lead could solve, at the cost of losing the reverse polarity protection





I have tried 2x18350, Protected Trustfire 2400mah and unprotected Panasonic 3100mah and they all work perfectly. I think that quality unprotected batteries such as the panasonic are ok in a single cell configuration. The flashlight does not overdischarge them anyway.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 9, 2012)

superpila said:


> I don't have flat top batteries to try it with, but I'm pretty sure that they won't work with it. The way the head is designed does not allow flat top batteries to make contact.
> The silver contact sits lower than the white ring. Perhaps a drop of soldering lead could solve, at the cost of losing the reverse polarity protection
> 
> I have tried 2x18350, Protected Trustfire 2400mah and unprotected Panasonic 3100mah and they all work perfectly. I think that quality unprotected batteries such as the panasonic are ok in a single cell configuration. The flashlight does not overdischarge them anyway.


Damn! That's bad news then. Looks like I am forced to get the Eagletac batteries if I still want to maintain 3100 capacity.


----------



## superpila (Jan 9, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> Damn! That's bad news then. Looks like I am forced to get the Eagletac batteries if I still want to maintain 3100 capacity.


Or you can use an unprotected 3100mah from Panasonic like I'm doing, provided that you run it in single cell configuration. At 1.85A max current and with the overdischarge protection built in the flashlight, I think it's going to be fine.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 9, 2012)

superpila said:


> Or you can use an unprotected 3100mah from Panasonic like I'm doing, provided that you run it in single cell configuration. At 1.85A max current and with the overdischarge protection built in the flashlight, I think it's going to be fine.


I am not taking the chance. I use my batteries on all my lights and I wouldn't want to mix unprotected in the lot and forget about it a year or two from now. Not all lights have under voltage protection.


----------



## duro (Jan 9, 2012)

Such a shame. I already have a Lumintop TD15X, but really want this light. It would however be pointless to buy it as the lumintop already does the same thing albeit the eagletac seems to do the job just a little bit better.


----------



## Bear1980 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry guys - still learning here, I have the AW3100mah with the 3 buttons on top, will it work with the EagleTac G25C2?

Off topic but will they fit the Zebralight SC600 (trying to decide out of these two!)

cheers


----------



## thaugen (Jan 9, 2012)

I am trying to decide between the SC600 and the G25C2 as well...decisions, decisions...

Anyone have any advice on how to make this decision?


----------



## Fitz (Jan 9, 2012)

Bear1980 said:


> Sorry guys - still learning here, I have the AW3100mah with the 3 buttons on top, will it work with the EagleTac G25C2?
> 
> Off topic but will they fit the Zebralight SC600 (trying to decide out of these two!)
> 
> cheers



The AW 3100 with the three little bumps on the negative side is a "flat top" battery and will not work in this light without modification. You need a battery with a protruding button on the positive end. If you want to go with a 3100 the Eagletac battery works fine. Flat top batteries do work in the ZL SC600.


----------



## RCR06 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think this is going to be my next flashlight as long as the reviews turn out well. Which from all accounts so far, will.


----------



## qt11 (Jan 9, 2012)

hey guys, 

Ordered this light today from GG and dropped by my local flashlight store to look at getting some 18650s. Tested the AW 3100mAh in the G25C2 and yes they do work, no issues at all. So I picked up 4 with a Pila charger.

So, yes, AW 3100 with the 3 bumps on the negative do work. GG said they would too, however I wanted to be sure before I bought some.


----------



## Fitz (Jan 9, 2012)

I stand corrected then, glad they work! Guess I should have actually dropped one in and checked before opening my mouth....


----------



## BarryH (Jan 9, 2012)

I am using the protected AW 2900 cells without any problems in my G25C2 so I do not see why the AW 3100 would not work as well. Both are flat top with the bumps on the negative side.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 9, 2012)

thaugen said:


> I am trying to decide between the SC600 and the G25C2 as well...decisions, decisions...
> 
> Anyone have any advice on how to make this decision?


It's easy because they are two completely different flashlights. G25C2 is bigger and much throwier, SC600 is smaller, floodier and reduces output after a few minutes.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 9, 2012)

Beamshot comparisons between the Surefire E2DL 200 lumens to the Eagletac G25C2 XM-L U2 cool white at 30 yards.

Surefire E2DL








Eagletac G25C2 XM-L


----------



## Animalmother (Jan 9, 2012)

The TM11 and TN11 confused me sorry. 
I have a Olight S65 at home I wish i would have gotten the G25C2 with a AW3100 18650. I already got me a WF-129 Charger lying around and no lithiums.

I want to pick up the 18650, what is the cheapest 3100mah? What is the best brand too?
It's been 1 year since i had a 18650 and the Lumintop TD15X.

This thread is causing me to creep closer the the G25.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 9, 2012)

The cheapest (and the only) 3100mAh cell is Panasonic unprotected one. You can get it for $10 each. Protected ones (AW, Redilast, XTAR, Callies Kustoms but still based on Panasonic) are from $16-$20 + shipping.


----------



## Animalmother (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh wow, I am not good with unprotected.
I will stick with AW. Thanks again.


----------



## jcalvert (Jan 10, 2012)

Animalmother said:


> Oh wow, I am not good with unprotected.
> I will stick with AW. Thanks again.



You should really consideer the new Eagletac (Panasonic) protected 18650, 3100mAh for $4.00 less than the comparable AW flat tops at $20.00. Be sure to use your CPF discount code where you get them, such as *here*. Plus if you buy two, you get a free battery case.


----------



## kmanmx (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine has arrived today. First proper flashlight. 

Seems good, but it's still daylight. Hopefully will be able to post some shots tonight.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 10, 2012)

Finally I got mine in the letterbox. Coincidentally I have an AW2900 flat top with me and have no problem running this light with it.


----------



## Flucero28 (Jan 10, 2012)

Got mine yesterday and I have to say that I am really impressed. I have mine set to the general output modes so I have access to the low mode. The modes are spaced very well. If I need to use the variable strobe it's just a rapid twist of the head. So far it seems just as bright with whatever battery combo I feed it, of course that's just by the human eye. I think the slightly op reflector is perfect, just enough to clean up the beam and center hotspot but still has great throw. I would compare the reflector to a slightly wavy mirror surface vs a dull and stippled surface some others use. It's nice that the light came with a holster however there is one thing about it that I wanted to warn others about. It has the back metal portion of the button securing the flap exposed on the inside of the holster where the light is carried, meaning that it has potential to scratch the heck out of the light. I'm going to try covering it with electrical tape, otherwise I will have to find a better carrying solution.


----------



## kmanmx (Jan 10, 2012)

Flucero28 said:


> Got mine yesterday and I have to say that I am really impressed. I have mine set to the general output modes so I have access to the low mode. The modes are spaced very well. If I need to use the variable strobe it's just a rapid twist of the head. So far it seems just as bright with whatever battery combo I feed it, of course that's just by the human eye. I think the slightly op reflector is perfect, just enough to clean up the beam and center hotspot but still has great throw. I would compare the reflector to a slightly wavy mirror surface vs a dull and stippled surface some others use. It's nice that the light came with a holster however there is one thing about it that I wanted to warn others about. It has the back metal portion of the button securing the flap exposed on the inside of the holster where the light is carried, meaning that it has potential to scratch the heck out of the light. I'm going to try covering it with electrical tape, otherwise I will have to find a better carrying solution.



After reading about your worry of the holster scratching it, I just took a look at mine. I can see your concern but I think there is nothing to worry about. Firstly the hard ridge of the holster that grips the head of the flashlight stops it wobbling around too much. If you do push the top of the torch towards the metal button inside, it doesn't touch it, the torch rests on the lip of the holster before it touches the metal button.

And even if it did touch the button, it's smooth rounded metal that is recessed to be inline with the fabric, I really don't think it would do much anyway.

Just my thoughts


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 10, 2012)

kmanmx said:


> After reading about your worry of the holster scratching it, I just took a look at mine. I can see your concern but I think there is nothing to worry about. Firstly the hard ridge of the holster that grips the head of the flashlight stops it wobbling around too much. If you do push the top of the torch towards the metal button inside, it doesn't touch it, the torch rests on the lip of the holster before it touches the metal button.
> 
> And even if it did touch the button, it's smooth rounded metal that is recessed to be inline with the fabric, I really don't think it would do much anyway.
> 
> Just my thoughts


That is my thoughts when I looked at the holster design. The inside part of the button that is sitting there is a potential for scratching up the head of the light as happened with 4Sevens' Maelstrom G5 and X7. 4Sevens later changed the design of the holster and had the button on the holster covered up. When I bought a neutral white X7 and two days later bought this G25C2, I sold away the Maelstrom G5 that had been scratched. If you guys don't mind, here's some photos of the scratched bezel.

These scratches appeared within minutes of me pulling the light out of the holster a few times, but it seems to remain as it is and doesn't get worst. Although it doesn't bother me at all, it should not have happened at all. I am glad 4Sevens decided to change the design of the holster when I bought the neutral white X7, and I hope Eagletac would do the same too on theirs.











Overall, I am quite pleased with the G25C2 and I kind of like the tactical mode since medium and turbo are the modes I use most of the time. I like walking around on medium and if I need to see far, tighten the head and I am on turbo. With Maelstrom I can't do that. I have to tighten the head to high, and tighten again to turbo just like the regular mode on the G25C2. I only wished that I had waited a couple more days before placing my order for this because I did not know that there is a neutral white version available. I am thinking if I should just place a pre-order for the neutral and sell this cool white off while it is still new.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyway, for those of you like me who bought the kit set, here's a warning to you. *Install the spare O rings that came with your G25C2 onto the extension tubes before you use them under heavy rain or submerging them.* I just realized there are no O rings on the tubes.

Since it is night now, I did some comparison with the 4Sevens neutral white X7 and I am hard pressed to tell a difference in output and throw between both. Beam profile looks the same between both, but bare in mind that the Maelstrom X7 has a smooth reflector and is rated at somewhere below 480 lumen since it is the neutral white run whereas the G25C2 has a slight orange peel reflector and rated at 770 lumen U2 bin.

I am not free to do beam shots now between both but I will try to do something as and when I am free. I figure the earliest would be this coming Sunday, or maybe next week.


----------



## kmanmx (Jan 10, 2012)

I noticed that about the extension tubes too, but I only saw where to put one of the O-Rings not both of them. Though I only looked for a few seconds.

This is my first flashlight and am not aware of what these water ratings mean, I know the IPX8 standard says it can go under water, however:

Does this mean only whilst off ?
To what depth ?
Can i twist the head, turn the torch on and off under water ?

I would just try it, but don't want to for obvious reasons. If anyone could give a more indepth guide to this IPX-8 standard that would be appreciated. And now i'm off to take some pictures in my garden..

edit:

About the holster scratching issue, i've been taking it in and out all day and no issues as of yet.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 10, 2012)

kmanmx said:


> I noticed that about the extension tubes too, but I only saw where to put one of the O-Rings not both of them. Though I only looked for a few seconds.
> 
> This is my first flashlight and am not aware of what these water ratings mean, I know the IPX8 standard says it can go under water, however:
> 
> ...


When I mentioned O rings, I mean one on each of the extension tubes that came with the kit set. I don't mean two O rings per tube.

IPX-8 is an iffy game most used by marketeers. The criteria for IPX-8 is set by individual manufacturer and does not mean anything unless they specify their own testing standards. It could be 1 meter for 1/2 an hour and it could also be 10 meters for 10 hours. Nobody knows unless stated. Since I don't dive or submerge my lights underwater, I don't really care. The most it went was under torrential rain which I am confident any lights with O rings on them should handle without a problem.

I really hope the holster is as you have said. I hate to see dings and scratches happen to a light that I may want to sell off in a few days or weeks pending my decision to buy the neutral white version.


----------



## kmanmx (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine won't be going underwater either. It was just me speaking hypothetically, like you I am happy if it can hold up to heavy rain or snow.

I just took a picture, it's quite hard to get the exposure to accurately capture what your eyes see. I managed to get it correctly exposed, but the camera makes the light show things up much more colorful than it really does. So i've decreased the saturation to half the original value to represent the slightly washed out look that I see with my eyes using the G25C2.

The spot is about the right brightness, but even my good DSLR can not pick up flood as well as my eyes without severely overexposing the spot.

This is just my garden, about 30 yards in length. And no, that bird is not real!


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 10, 2012)

kmanmx said:


> Mine won't be going underwater either. It was just me speaking hypothetically, like you I am happy if it can hold up to heavy rain or snow.
> 
> I just took a picture, it's quite hard to get the exposure to accurately capture what your eyes see. I managed to get it correctly exposed, but the camera makes the light show things up much more colorful than it really does. So i've decreased the saturation to half the original value to represent the slightly washed out look that I see with my eyes using the G25C2.
> 
> ...


That is the problem whenever one tries to do beam shots. Camera sensor just could not capture enough exposure latitude as what our eyes see. You either get the spill correct and the hot spot burnt, or you get the hot spot right and the spill is too dark to be seen. Your photo seem to show the hot spot as I see it with my G25C2, except the lack of spill lighting which is the fault of the camera and not yours'. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 10, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> Of course we want to! Especially comparison pics with your other flashlights like E2DL.


Did the beamshot comparisons that kyhunter1 and me took of the E2DL and the G25C2 help?


----------



## Nestor (Jan 10, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Did the beamshot comparisons that kyhunter1 and me took of the E2DL and the G25C2 help?


Yes, thanks a lot!


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nestor said:


> Yes, thanks a lot!


Your welcome!


----------



## shortstack (Jan 11, 2012)

I Received mine yesterday thanks to the giveaway over at the marketplace, thanks to mike at eagletac-usa:thumbsup:
I own the T20C2 MKII XPG-S2 which use to be my favorite light...... :devil: This light feels great in the hand, feels very sturdy there is no head wobble at all everything feel smooth. I love how you can turn on the light in any of the main modes. This light has very good throw for the size, and is extremely bright. I dont know if I can find a fault with this light..... The YRGB kit works very well as do the extention tubes.
Here is a picture of the package wit the "kit"




the light








Next to its "little brother"




The Difference of head size




Beamshots G25C2 (left) vs T20C2 S2 (right)




Beamshot G25C2 (left) vs Solarforce 1mode XM-L drop-in




With the lens flip kit




Beamshot with diffuser lens


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Jan 11, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone knows how to change the rubber button cover at the end of the flashlight...i wanted to put the glow-in-the-dark one on it. it looks as though you need a special tool with 2 pins to turn the whole battery terminal until it comes out of the aluminium body...is that how you do it? 

also, being a bit of a flashlight noob, whats the deal with m.a.h. and voltage rating on batteries? i'm running my g25c2 on 2 3.7 volt rcr123's rated at 750 m.a.h (and its brighter than the head lights on my car!) but would it be better on one of those 18650 one's if they're rated at like 3100m.a.h? cos those are well expensive in the u.k.

Thanks fellow lumiteers!

M


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 11, 2012)

snakeplissken83 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knows how to change the rubber button cover at the end of the flashlight...i wanted to put the glow-in-the-dark one on it. it looks as though you need a special tool with 2 pins to turn the whole battery terminal until it comes out of the aluminium body...is that how you do it?
> 
> also, being a bit of a flashlight noob, whats the deal with m.a.h. and voltage rating on batteries? i'm running my g25c2 on 2 3.7 volt rcr123's rated at 750 m.a.h (and its brighter than the head lights on my car!) but would it be better on one of those 18650 one's if they're rated at like 3100m.a.h? cos those are well expensive in the u.k.
> 
> ...



You just need a set of circclip pliers. The end cap comes apart really easily, then you replace the boot with the GITD one, and it goes back together the same way it came apart. Total opperation takes about 5 minutes.

This is the set of pliers I got:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KNKSV4/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

snakeplissken83 said:


> also, being a bit of a flashlight noob, whats the deal with m.a.h. and voltage rating on batteries? i'm running my g25c2 on 2 3.7 volt rcr123's rated at 750 m.a.h (and its brighter than the head lights on my car!) but would it be better on one of those 18650 one's if they're rated at like 3100m.a.h? cos those are well expensive in the u.k.


Real capacity of RCR123 is about 550-600mAh (especially at high current). So your two cells have total of 4,44Wh. Panasonic 3100mAh cells have about 2900mAh @2A. That means total power of 10,73Wh. 18650 cell will give you over 2x longer runtime.


----------



## purelite (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, I dont know if I should start a new thread or if it belongs here in the "OFFICIAL" G25C2 thread so I will go with here .

Finally got my ET G25C2 that I won in the PTS Xmas giveway.

I havnt had much time to play with it yet but I will give my initial impressions though I suck at this sort of thing. I will try to be objective here though when you win something its hard not to be a little bias 

The light is very well made with a high level given to detail in fit and finish. Anno is solid all over. No nicks or dings or light spots on the knurling. Machining is perfect also. No discernable machining marks or swirls. There are no smudges or fingerprints or dust on the reflector at all. Very nice!!!! Nothing worse than getting a new light and having a big thumb print on yur reflector. The LED is perfectly centered. 
Not only did PTS send the light but they also included the entire accessory kit also!!!!! WOW!! I have never had colored lenses and such for a light so this was really cool!! More stuff to pay with !! 
I will say I dont really like how the light looks with the 2x18650 extender on it. But that is just my personal taste. It just looks a bit unusual. I think I would have liked it better with more standard knurling. It works just fine and i would definitley want it on there if I was using the light for extended periods . But my personal preference right now is with it setup as 1x18650. It just seems so balanced in the hand as a 1x18650 . Just the right length and weight. 
I immediatley put the tailstanding shroud on . It works great. I have also decided to leave the clip on and the cigar ring. 
I am really enjoying playing with the lens kit and it also is very well made. I wasnt expecting a finely machined screw on kit like this but rather some plastic slide on thing. This kit is really nicely done .
Since I am not the quickest in the learning curve department I had to sit with the directions and read them over a cpl or three times. But it finally clicked after about 5 minutes and it is actually a very simple UI with 2 basic setups available. I have left it set as it was out of the box for now. Its quite interesting to me the way they have implemented the UI on this light and I have included some pics of the inside of the head. I am no techy but it is obvious even to me that the large pins in the head make contact while twisting the head and give you the high/low/strobe options. It looks like a very solid rugged system and once again the machining inside the head is clean and defect free. There are square threads at the head which is a nice tough also as this is where alot of twisting wil be happening. Standard threads at the tail though. would have been nice to have square threads back there also but no big deal. 
The tailcap clicky is solid feeling but not overly stiff. It doesnt feel cheap or flimsy.
Output is absolutley amazing!! On high this is the britest light I have ever owned period. The hotspot is tight and spill is generous. It seems to be a trait of the XML led though that the spill has patterns in it but that is just on a wall. In real use it is never noticeable or does it detract from the usefullness of the spill. Eagletac did a very good job getting the most throw out of the XML with this light. The deep reflector does a decent job in keeping the hotspot strong and bright at a distance.
My 2900mah AW flat tops work fine in 1x18650 and 2x18650.
as I continue to play with this little beast I will add more of my opinions here. Just wanted to get something down ASAP. 

So far I havnt found a single flaw with this light. I really think Eagletac did their homework on this one and really hit it out of the park in this class of light.
Oh, last pic is of kitty trying to activate the G25. She doesnt usually go for the tactical look but even she is liking this light


----------



## drgn (Jan 12, 2012)

I just received the G25C2 today. I thought I would post a couple of beamshots between the EagleTac T20C2 Mark II and the new G25C2. I am blown away by the difference in these two lights. Not only is the G25C2 so much brighter but the UI on it is wonderful. It's how the T20C2 should have been. What really surprised me is that it outshined my Fenix TK-30, albeit not by much.

Watch the beamshot comparision video here on youtube.


----------



## RCLumens (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome comparison drgn! Very useful indeed!


----------



## recDNA (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone here who has not already posted beamshots got a g25c2 and a surefire fury? There are beamshots on the forum that clearly show the fury with its smaller head and lower amp draw producing more lux and it looks to me in the beamshots at least as much lumens as the g25c2. This doesn't seem logical. I'd love to see more sets of beamshots or lux measurements that varify or refute this. The beamshots are gorgeous I just wonder if it's possible that there was something wrong with their G25C2? If not I guess the OP reflector must be to blaim.


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Jan 12, 2012)

nelamvr6 said:


> You just need a set of circclip pliers. The end cap comes apart really easily, then you replace the boot with the GITD one, and it goes back together the same way it came apart. Total opperation takes about 5 minutes.
> 
> This is the set of pliers I got:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KNKSV4/?tag=cpf0b6-20



Cool! Thanks a lot mate, I'll order those now!


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Jan 12, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> Real capacity of RCR123 is about 550-600mAh (especially at high current). So your two cells have total of 4,44Wh. Panasonic 3100mAh cells have about 2900mAh @2A. That means total power of 10,73Wh. 18650 cell will give you over 2x longer runtime.



Cheers pal, I've ordered an ultrafire cell, couldn't find the Panasonic for sale in the UK but its protected and has the same 3100mah rating. I might make a YouTube video comparing them. Thanks mate.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 12, 2012)

If you search for big_f_d_d on ebay, he sells unprotected Panasonic NCR18650A cells.

I you are looking for protected versions, you can get AWs 3100mAh cells from flashaholics.co.uk or from ledfiretorches.co.uk

If you have ordered the Ultrafire 3000mAh cells, they aren't good quality, and unfortunately you won't get anything like the capacity they claim. I tried a couple, and I wouldn't buy any more.


----------



## jcalvert (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelamvr6*
> 
> 
> You just need a set of circclip pliers. The end cap comes apart really easily, then you replace the boot with the GITD one, and it goes back together the same way it came apart. Total opperation takes about 5 minutes.
> ...



@ snakesplissken83

I don't have the G25C2 yet, but based on the photo of the tailcap in the G25C2's sales literature, although it doesn't hurt to have a set of circclip pliers around the workshop, for the sake of expediency, if the retaining ring twists off like the T20C2 MKII's, and if you happen to have some hobbyists/mini, narrow-tip, needle-nose pliers or even pointed tweezers, in fact anything that you can get into those two small holes that offer enough leverage to apply some torque, you could twist off the retaining ring (presumably counterclockwise), pull out the switch, and finally access the rubber switch boot. Then hopefully you wouldn't have to wait.

Edit: Received mine today and confirmed that the switch boot swap is just like the T20/P20. Both mini needle-nose pliers & pointed tweezers work, it took under a minute for the swap.


@ drgn
Welcome to CPF :welcome: For your very first post on CPF, you provide us with a video that I found to be a succinct, real-world comparison of both lights, with simple graphics. The information it presents is a wonderful compliment to all the other excellent reviews and beamshot comparison photos previously presented. I hope we'll be seeing more of this type of short, simple, to-the-point presentation in the future. Well done and thank you!

John


----------



## res1cue (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep, and one thing I noticed, the T20C2 Mk II required you to turn retaining ring CLOCKWISE (counterintuitive I know) and the G25C2 comes off if you turn it counterclockwise (normal).

I used a thin pair of scissors and it came off easy.

Very bright light.. comparable to Maelstorm X7, but better UI IMO


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Jan 13, 2012)

Stephen Wallace said:


> If you search for big_f_d_d on ebay, he sells unprotected Panasonic NCR18650A cells.
> 
> I you are looking for protected versions, you can get AWs 3100mAh cells from flashaholics.co.uk or from ledfiretorches.co.uk
> 
> If you have ordered the Ultrafire 3000mAh cells, they aren't good quality, and unfortunately you won't get anything like the capacity they claim. I tried a couple, and I wouldn't buy any more.





You guys are such a drain on my wallet!! Please don't tell me to buy anything else! Thing is though this torch is just epic. I can finally run in the woods at night!


----------



## rico90 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello!

First post here 

A few weeks ago i went from a 5$ flashlight to Led Lenser L7. I was amazed and still am. Very powerful for such a small size. Then i found this forum and well....  now i have placed an order on a EagleTac G25C2, 2 x AW18650C-AW 18650 3.7 Volt 3100 MAH batteries and a WF139-Ultrafire 18650 Charger.

I haven't really decided what to do with it but i just felt i needed it . My question is if the batteries and the charger are ok and will be compatible with the flashlight? I think i have made the right decision when choosing charger and batteries but i want to be certain. Anything else i should think about when i receive my order? I have never used 18650 batteries before.

Thanks
Rickard


----------



## troelskc (Jan 13, 2012)

You should get the best charger for the best batts - the Pila IBC. It's about $50 and is worth every penny! You shouldn't leave your 18650's in the Ultrafire charger, it will not stop charging even though it lights green.

Flashaholics correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 13, 2012)

troelskc said:


> You should get the best charger for the best batts - the Pila IBC. It's about $50 and is worth every penny! You shouldn't leave your 18650's in the Ultrafire charger, it will not stop charging even though it lights green.
> 
> Flashaholics correct me if I'm wrong.


You are not wrong in requesting the buyer to get the best charger, but as for Ultrafire WF-129 charger I have been using it for about four years and frequently leave the batteries to charge overnight while I go to sleep and it has never exceeded 4.2 volts. All the batteries that I am charging in the Ultrafire charger was bought at the same time that I bought the charger from AW himself. Batteries are still functioning perfectly.


----------



## troelskc (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! 

I was just taking it for granted, that the Cytac charger was in the same category as the Ultrafire and other cheap brands Li-ion chargers. The Cytac does as far as I know not use the CC/CV charging method, and therefore it's not recommended to let the battery sit in it over night. When I read the Cytac review I ordered the Pila the day. I wouldn't risk anything when dealing with Li-ions.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 13, 2012)

I am not sure if WF-139 uses CC/CV. When I bought it I bought with the assumption that if AW sells it, it should be tested by him. Luckily everything works perfectly. I have read some claiming that the Ultrafire would not stop charging when the batteries are fully charged, but my personal experience says otherwise. Maybe Ultrafire chargers are not consistent from one to another I am not sure, but given me another chance to buy another charger I would most likely settle for another 4Sevens (have one already) or I would go for a Pila IBC.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 13, 2012)

There seem to be a few different results you might get from the WF139 - depends where it has been made, or possibly when, or what components were used. Some seem to actually terminate charging, some continue to charge after the green light, but at such an infinitesimally low rate, it doesn't really matter - the charger is more or less just compensating for the cells self discharge. Others continue to trickle charge at an appreciable rate, which is definitely bad news when using li-ion cells. You should have total charge termination, a barely readable trickle isn't good - if only in so much as that isn't how an li-ion charger should function - and trickle charging at an appreciable current is positively bad. 

That's the problem with these chargers - you can't be 100% certain as to exactly what you are going to get. As such, I wouldn't really recommend it. You could get a good one, but you could get a bad one. Better to buy a charger with a good reputation, and which is consistent from unit to unit.

As already mentioned, the Pila charger is considered the de facto standard for quality, consumer grade, cradle style li-ion chargers, and has been for a good while now. It follows the recommended charge profile for li-ion batteries and terminates the charge when finished. Downsides are that it won't charge batteries larger than 18mm in diameter, requires spacers to charger cells shorter than 65mm in length, and does not have a low voltage setting for LiFe cells. 

Two recently released chargers that have built up a good reputation in a short time are the 4Sevens single bay charger, and the Xtar WP2 II. If you were going to get one of these though, make sure that you get the V3 version of the 4Sevens charger, as the original version was recalled, and there have been some reported issues with V2 as well. There is also an updated version WP2 II (the WP2 II ii!? - just made that up, that isn't the actual name), that has improved on the charging profile, but it isn't critical which version of the WP2 II you get. Both the 4Sevens and the Xtar follow the correct CC/CV charging profile, but the charge may terminate at a higher current than is strictly necessary, so you may not get a 100% full battery. 

The 4Sevens charger has a sliding terminal with a wide range of movement, and can charge all batteries from a 16340 to a 26650, without any spacers being required. As per the reference to the 26650, it will charge batteries up to 26mm wide. It has a switch to allow batteries with different chemistries to be charged - LiFe, LiCo and LiMn are all catered for. You have a second switch that allows you to choose between 500mAh and 1000mAh charge rates - the slower charge rate allows for the safe (or safer at any rate) charging of low capacity cells. The obvious downside to the 4Sevens charger is that it only has a single bay, so only one battery can be charged at a time. 

The Xtar WP2 II also has sliding terminals, but with a narrower range of movement - spacers will still be required for charging 16340 cells. It is intended for charging one or two cells of up to 18mm in diameter. You have a switch for 500 or 1000mAh charge rate, but it is only for use with LiCo or LiMn cells - no LiFe. One additional feature it does have though is a USB output allowing you to place a charged batter in the charger, and then use that battery to charge a phone or any other item with a USB charging socket. 

If you are ever going to need to charge LiFe cells, or larger diameter cells, then the obvious choice would be the 4Sevens charger. If you are going to be sticking to 18mm diameter cells, LiCo or LiMn, then a two bay charger would be more convenient, in which case either the Pila or Xtar would be fine. You might prefer the Xtar if the USB charging function appeals to you.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 13, 2012)

snakeplissken83 said:


> You guys are such a drain on my wallet!! Please don't tell me to buy anything else! Thing is though this torch is just epic. I can finally run in the woods at night!



Sorry about that - seems to be the nature of this hobby!


----------



## rico90 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for fast answers. What about the batteries? They should be ok? I think i take my chances start with this charger.

Regards
Rickard


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 13, 2012)

The Eagletac lights use a physical reverse polarity solution - the positive contact at the head end of the light has a plastic surround that is slightly higher than the contact. This prevents the flat negative base of a battery from coming in to contact with the positive connection. What this does mean is that batteries with a flat positive end - or a very wide button - won't work in the light. There was some concern over the use of the higher capacity AW cells - 2600, 2900 and 3100mAh - as they have a fairly low, and quite wide, button. 

You'll be pleased to know though that there are people in this thread that have tried the AW 3100mAh cell, and confirmed that it does work.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 13, 2012)

Stephen Wallace said:


> You'll be pleased to know though that there are people in this thread that have tried the AW 3100mAh cell, and confirmed that it does work.


Ya. It's weird that it actually works when Eagletac says no on their website. So far I have yet to hear anyone complaining that theirs won't work. Luckily so. I too have luck with 4Sevens Maelstrom G5 as well as X7, but some who owns it says that they don't get the 3rd and 4th level output.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 13, 2012)

Just to confirm, I have now tried two AW 3100mAh cells that I have recently received myself, and looking at how flat the positive contact is, I really wouldn't expect it to work with the Eagletac's reverse polarity protection. In fact, I'd be amazed if it did work..... but it does.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 13, 2012)

res1cue said:


> Very bright light.. comparable to Maelstorm X7, but better UI IMO


Comparable? 640 vs. 480lm and 17klux/1m vs. 12 klux/1m, Eagle-Tac should be "one step" brighter. Weird...


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 13, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> Comparable? 640 vs. 480lm and 17klux/1m vs. 12 klux/1m, Eagle-Tac should be "one step" brighter. Weird...


They both have the same brightness visually. I did ceiling bounce using the neutral white X7 and couldn't tell a difference.


----------



## res1cue (Jan 14, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> Comparable? 640 vs. 480lm and 17klux/1m vs. 12 klux/1m, Eagle-Tac should be "one step" brighter. Weird...



I think at lumens that high, your eyes would have a hard time seeing a ~20% increase. I compared the two myself and couldn't really see a difference other than tint. Later looking in more detail and at longer ranges, it became obvious that the Eagletac is brighter and throws further.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 14, 2012)

If you compared them side by side, you should have seen the difference, especially in throw. Maybe you compared them with G25C2 after stepdown? (20% off 640lm gives about 510lm)


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't run my lights on max output for more than a few seconds and I am hard pressed to tell the difference in output between both the G25C2 and neutral X7.


----------



## qt11 (Jan 14, 2012)

hey guys,

an G25C2 arrived from GG a few days ago and it looks like a pretty good light.

One issue that i am having is getting it into the secondary "regular" mode to give access to the 100%, 35%, 6% and 0.3% brightness.

I'm clicking on and off 20 times and to activate and the tailcap strobe setting coming on, however turning the light on and trying to get the regular mode isn't happening, turning the head just gets me the same options in the tactical mode, 100%, 10%, strobe and strobe....

What am I doing wrong ?

Cheers
Alan


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 14, 2012)

You have to go to the 2nd mode before you start clicking away. On the head tightened first mode, 20 clicks will program the light for tailcap strobing with a double click from off.


----------



## Fitz (Jan 14, 2012)

On/off cycle equals one time, so you actually click the switch 40 times. Also, make sure you're at level 2 when you're setting it. Not sure if that's the problem, but it should work.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 14, 2012)

Fitz said:


> On/off cycle equals one time, so you actually click the switch 40 times. Also, make sure you're at level 2 when you're setting it. Not sure if that's the problem, but it should work.


You don't need to click the tail cap down exactly. You just need to tap (like momentary on) and release, tap and release for 20 times. It would be tiring to click through 40 times.


----------



## Fitz (Jan 14, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> You don't need to click the tail cap down exactly. You just need to tap (like momentary on) and release, tap and release for 20 times. It would be tiring to click through 40 times.



Yes it was.... Wish I had known that then, thanks!!


----------



## qt11 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks guys, that's exactly what it was, i hadn't dialed into the 2nd level before clicking.... Thank you !! A


----------



## shipwreck (Jan 15, 2012)

DRGN - I may have missed it - but are you using the G25C2 in the standard mode, or with the extra battery tube to get that comparison with the T20C2 Mk II. I apologize if I missed this being stated...


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 15, 2012)

shipwreck said:


> DRGN - I may have missed it - but are you using the G25C2 in the standard mode, or with the extra battery tube to get that comparison with the T20C2 Mk II. I apologize if I missed this being stated...


The extra batteries doesn't make it run brighter. It just gives it added run time.


----------



## shipwreck (Jan 15, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> The extra batteries doesn't make it run brighter. It just gives it added run time.



Ok. I thought that maybe it would edge it up a notch. Good to know...


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 15, 2012)

shipwreck said:


> Ok. I thought that maybe it would edge it up a notch. Good to know...


I don't have the equipment to do a measurement of output now but visually they look the same. And according to Eagletac's website a 3 cell configuration would give you 50% more run time compared to a 2 cell configuration and the 4 cell configuration would give you 100% more run time. This would make it more suitable for people who would want to disable the battery saving feature.


----------



## USACelt (Jan 17, 2012)

I was thinking of replacing a Fenix TK40 with the G25C. Does anyone have both to compare ? Also, does anyone have an opinion on this plan. Have to justify buying another light by selling excess. The beam shots of the G25C look great, but not sure how much better than the Tk40 in person.

Thanks

edit: I just saw that the G25C2 is 630 ANSI lumens


----------



## Serial Chiller (Jan 17, 2012)

Just saw that on Eagletac's website it says that the neutral white version has 12lm low as opposed to the 2lm of the cold white version. Is that a typo? Does anyone have the nw version?


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 17, 2012)

USACelt said:


> I was thinking of replacing a Fenix TK40 with the G25C. Does anyone have both to compare ? Also, does anyone have an opinion on this plan. Have to justify buying another light by selling excess. The beam shots of the G25C look great, but not sure how much better than the Tk40 in person.


Unfortunately - not better at all. TK40 is brighter and throws better than G25C2.


----------



## USACelt (Jan 17, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> Unfortunately - not better at all. TK40 is brighter and throws better than G25C2.



Just curious, were you refering to the TK40 or TK41 ? The TK40 is rated at 630 lumens, while the TK41 is rated at 800. I don't know if the 770 claim on the GC25C2 is ANSI lumens or not, but I would expect the G253C2 to be at least equal to the TK40. I was hoping for at least that. Maybe the larger reflector has something to do with it. 
Trying to buy a new light makes my head hurt.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Jan 17, 2012)

ET has a nice pic of the g25c2 mounted on a smg at shot show today


----------



## mudvin (Jan 17, 2012)

Serial Chiller said:


> Just saw that on Eagletac's website it says that the neutral white version has 12lm low as opposed to the 2lm of the cold white version. Is that a typo? Does anyone have the nw version?



This is a typo, I just received the neutral white version and the beam on low is around half that of my old mag aa.


----------



## Serial Chiller (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks. I think I should send them an email.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 18, 2012)

mudvin said:


> This is a typo, I just received the neutral white version and the beam on low is around half that of my old mag aa.


Who did you get the neutral white from? I don't see any dealers carrying it.


----------



## mudvin (Jan 18, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> Who did you get the neutral white from?



I got it from eagletac-usa, they have had stock since new years.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 18, 2012)

mudvin said:


> I got it from eagletac-usa, they have had stock since new years.


Thanks. I couldnt make up my mind if I should get the neutral white. Should have ordered that first instead of the cool white. Already have the cool white U2 bin which I just received last week as well as the Maelstrom X7 neutral white. What would you guys do in my shoes? Sell off the cool white and get the neutral? I must say that the maelstrom X7 looks the same in brightness to my cool white G25C2. Not sure if the neutral white G25C2 would be dimmer than the Maelstrom X7 neutral white?


----------



## mudvin (Jan 18, 2012)

I received my neutral white g25c2 from eagletac-usa a couple of days ago, only took five days to arrive in Australia, including a weekend which was very cool.









The build of the unit was not perfect, with a small imperfection on the anodizing as well as something (gunk or scratch) on the reflector, however this did not affect the beam.







Some beam shots taken from around 2 meters, the camera has made them appear rather similar, which is not the case in reality.
















I took a shot with the diffuser attached in an attempt to show up the color rendition of the led. It appears to be on the cooler side of neutral to my eyes, which I think is pretty nice.






Finally some outdoors shots taken at a distance of 25 meters, the first is on low and the second on turbo.











Overall, I'm very happy with the product as my first upgrade from mag products, A little disappointing that the finish was not perfect, however nothing functional was affected.

Hope this information helps some others with their decisions!


----------



## Flight_Deck (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone put this light up against the Sunwayman T20CS?


----------



## rico90 (Jan 18, 2012)

I got mine yesterday with 2 x 3100mah AW 18650 batteries. With this battery this little torch is amazing. I am a newbie and tought my Led lenser L7 was good


----------



## liquidwater (Jan 18, 2012)

can the the g25c2 go into instant strobe when off? and if so, how do u do it and does it stay on untill u click it off?

thanks.


----------



## Serial Chiller (Jan 18, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> Thanks. I couldnt make up my mind if I should get the neutral white. Should have ordered that first instead of the cool white. Already have the cool white U2 bin which I just received last week as well as the Maelstrom X7 neutral white. What would you guys do in my shoes? Sell off the cool white and get the neutral?



I also couldn't decide between the two versions, so I ordered them both. As soon as they arrive, I can compare them side by side and send back one of them. Why don't you just order the neutral, compare it to the U2 version and send it back or sell it if you don't like it?!


----------



## Fitz (Jan 18, 2012)

liquidwater said:


> can the the g25c2 go into instant strobe when off? and if so, how do u do it and does it stay on untill u click it off?
> 
> thanks.



From the instruction sheet:
Tailcap Strobe setting
With this enabled,you can access strobe output at the tailcap switch button.To enable (or disable) 
this function (disable from factory),dial to 1st level and turn the flashlight on and off 20 times 
(one second or less between each click). With the tailcap strobe setting enabled,a double press of 
the switch button (within one second) will activate the strobe output.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 18, 2012)

liquidwater said:


> can the the g25c2 go into instant strobe when off? and if so, how do u do it and does it stay on untill u click it off?
> 
> thanks.





Fitz said:


> From the instruction sheet:
> Tailcap Strobe setting
> With this enabled,you can access strobe output at the tailcap switch button.To enable (or disable)
> this function (disable from factory),dial to 1st level and turn the flashlight on and off 20 times
> ...



^^^
That would be one (and probably the best) quick way to go from off straight to strobe. Alternatively, if the light were in tactical mode, and the head turned to position 3 or 4, one press of the button would take you to strobe. That's assuming of course that you would leave the light set to the strobe positions as a matter of course.

That is why the first option would be preferable to my mind - you can still get to strobe quickly, but not effect your normal light level settings.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 18, 2012)

Serial Chiller said:


> I also couldn't decide between the two versions, so I ordered them both. As soon as they arrive, I can compare them side by side and send back one of them. Why don't you just order the neutral, compare it to the U2 version and send it back or sell it if you don't like it?!


Because I don't think that is being fair to the dealer? I don't know but I think they may still need to pay for the credit card charges even if they offer a refund.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Jan 20, 2012)

Flight_Deck said:


> Has anyone put this light up against the Sunwayman T20CS?



Hopped on the bandwagon and got a G25C2. The T20CS has it beat by a VERY small margin in throw (agreed by three witnesses), but only on CR123A primaries, and without as good a tint as the Eagletac.

Pretty much makes it a toss-up in my book, as far as output goes.


----------



## Pete2s (Jan 20, 2012)

Flight_Deck said:


> Has anyone put this light up against the Sunwayman T20CS?



The SWM T20CS is not regulated on highest output with a single 18650; is the ET G25C2 regulated on the highest output with a single 18650?


----------



## USACelt (Jan 21, 2012)

I pulled the trigger on the G25C2 and it came in the mail Friday. I was wondering how it compared to my TK40 and went outside with both ASAP. The TK40 has a tighter beam, but to my eyes is no brighter. The G25C2 has a huge usefull spill. Both lights will light my neighbors shed three houses away, but the G25C2 will light the entire yard as well. Mine came clean and with no missing ano. 
Thanks everyone for input into this thread, really helped with my decision.


----------



## Animalmother (Jan 21, 2012)

Anyone got a defuser on theirs?
My S65 puts out 640 ANSI(selfbuilt) around the same. I like the beam on the G25 much better though.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 21, 2012)

Pete2s said:


> The SWM T20CS is not regulated on highest output with a single 18650; is the ET G25C2 regulated on the highest output with a single 18650?


EagleTac says it is.


----------



## res1cue (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys I just starting using my new Eagletac 3100mah 18650 in it (panasonic WITH a button top) and I can't access the 3rd and 4th modes with it because the button top is so low.. what do I have to do to be able to access it? Get a magnetic spacer?


----------



## Fitz (Jan 30, 2012)

You shouldn't have any problems with that battery since it has a button top, does it work with any other battery? Does the light just go out after mode 2?


----------



## atxlight (Jan 30, 2012)

The G25C2 has really caught my attention in the past few days. I've been mulling over a few different models and was pretty much set on the ArmyTek Predator, until I saw this. I like the ability to program modes with the EagleTac, but also felt like the programming options on the Predator were overkill for what I need. I would expect that I would set it to how I like it once, and never mess with it again. Also, it seems as if the ArmyTek's UI is complex enough that I would never be able to re-program it without having my manual handy. 

The G25C2 seems to offer enough options without over-complicating things. It also seems much brighter than the Predator. Reprogrammable on the fly. Any reason I should still be considering the Predator over the G25C2? As a side note, I'm also looking for an extremely reliable light that's never going to crap out on me, and I read a ton of good things about the Predator in that regard. 

CPF'ers unite and let me know!



As a side note - I've never been so engrossed in an online community since the olden days of the BBS! Just thought I would put that out there...


----------



## res1cue (Jan 30, 2012)

Fitz said:


> You shouldn't have any problems with that battery since it has a button top, does it work with any other battery? Does the light just go out after mode 2?



Had no trouble with an ultrafire 18650 or with primaries. The button on the ET panasonic is about half the height as the ultrafire. And yes the light goes out completely after mode 2.

Would a magnetic spacer work?


----------



## atxlight (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anyone seen any full/detailed reviews (ie selfbuilt) posted for the G25C2 yet? Aside from this thread and one other earlier thread, I've seen virtually no other info available anywhere on the internet about this light. My order is placed, but I'm dying for more feedback!! 

Feed me! Feed me!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Feb 1, 2012)

atxlight said:


> Has anyone seen any full/detailed reviews (ie selfbuilt) posted for the G25C2 yet? Aside from this thread and one other earlier thread, I've seen virtually no other info available anywhere on the internet about this light. My order is placed, but I'm dying for more feedback!!
> 
> Feed me! Feed me!



I contacted Eagletac a couple days ago to see if they're interested in having a review done, but haven't heard back from them. You can feel free to contact them and encourage them to agree


----------



## rontaki (Feb 1, 2012)

Serial Chiller said:


> I also couldn't decide between the two versions, so I ordered them both. As soon as they arrive, I can compare them side by side and send back one of them. Why don't you just order the neutral, compare it to the U2 version and send it back or sell it if you don't like it?!



Serial Chiller, I eagerly await your reports of the side by side neutral vs. cool versions of the G25C2. I'm on the fence about which one to get, as are others. While I want it to be very definitely brighter than my T20C2 XM-L, I am tiring of the drab look that cool white can impart to objects. 
Elsewhere (in this forum?) someone suggested that when comparing two similar flashlights, perhaps the higher intensity of light given off by cool white LEDs might provide for better illumination than having a better CRI with lower lumens. 

Also, the "limited time offer" of an upgrade to the U2 emitter is tempting.

If the neutral version does not seem significantly less bright than the cool white, or provides equal or better ability to see detail, then neutral it is for me.

I'll be sittin' here by the 'puter waiting for your findings....:candle:


----------



## Serial Chiller (Feb 2, 2012)

I went for the neutral white version. Because of the different tints, it was impossible for me to see whether there is any difference in brightness. Maybe in direct comparison with the same tints it would have been visible. So in the end, the decision was more about which tint I like better. I sometimes like the sharp, clear light from the cool white bins but the neutral white is just more authentic and more pleasant to look at. My girlfriend asked what was wrong with me to even think about that ugly cool-white, so eventually I chose the neutral white version.


----------



## atxlight (Feb 2, 2012)

My new G25C2 just arrived!! I feel like a kid in a candy store.

First impressions out of the box:

Very high quality build with a proper amount of knurling in just the right places. Feels very solid in the hand with nothing loose and no batteries rattling around inside. The base cap threads are not squared off, which I was surprised about, but definitely not the end of the world. The bezel, which in pictures appeared to be matte black like the rest of the light, is actually a slightly lighter polished pewter color which really, really looks sharp in my opinion. It was a nice surprise actually. Overall it looks, feels and smells like a very high quality kick *** light. 

The light came set to "tactical" mode and my first order of business was switching it to "regular" mode. Having read the directions ahead of time, several times, this was very easy. As others on this thread before me have noted, all you need to do is set to the right level (2 in this case) and momentary-click 20 times (you don't even have to fully click). It switched over to regular no problem. Then I activated the double click strobe option in the same relative manner with no issues. Very easy to do. The AUX modes took a few attempts to figure out, but I ultimately got it down. You have to continue to twist back and forth quickly in order to change aux modes. 

And bright it is. Wow. This is definitely the brightest light I own. I have not had a chance to use it at night yet, but will update this post once I have time to put it through additional paces. The emitter head turns nicely in the hand to switch brightness levels. The resistance is just right...easy enough to turn with one hand but not so loose that it would change modes in your pocket or in a bag. 

I ordered the accessory kit that came with it...and man oh man does it come with a lot of stuff! I have not even had a chance to mess around with all of the parts yet. I did manage to remove the attached lanyard ring which was difficult and required the use of a fine flat head screwdriver (from my leatherman squirt) to pry off gently. Once off, I attached the rubber candle base which secures nicely to the light. It works just as you'd want it to, no balancing needed. However, the first thing I noticed was that with the candle base on, the light loses all of it's anti-roll characteristics provided by the cigar ring and pocket clip. So the light rolled right off my desk (grr)...on to thin carpet thankfully, so no damage done. The light fell about 3 feet and functions just fine as I would expect. I didn't like dropping a brand new light though. 

After that experience, I replaced the lanyard ring and attached the lanyard which is how I'm going to keep it for now. The lanyard is very high quality para-cord with a great wrist locking slider. It also attaches with a very small carabiner type clip which makes it easy to attach and remove. Nice attention to detail there.

The flip open diffuser attaches nicely to the emitter head once the bezel is removed. It threads on perfectly and functions great. I have not had a chance to mess with the color filters yet. The open/close clip is very sturdy and is almost difficult to engage/disengage. The whole diffuser head is made of aluminum (aside from the diffuser of course) and feels very solid. It even has a nice large O-ring that it settles into when closed so it's seated securely. 

That's it for now. More to come later once I have a chance to spend more time with it! 

If you're thinking about getting this light...just do it! You won't be disappointed.

Cheers!

UPDATE---

Had a chance to spend some time in the dark with the G25C2 and it did not disappoint. As noted above, the light handles very well with one hand. It's very easy to switch modes on the head with one hand which is great. The light is bright as you would expect it to be - WOW! Good medium throw and a nice spill which lends to a slightly floody effect up close. The one thing I noticed was the the low/2lumen mode seemed significantly brighter than advertised. Compared to several other lights I own with 3-5 lumen low modes, this "2 lumen" low seemed quite a bit brighter than all of the others. Not the worst thing but would like it if it were slightly dimmer on low. 

The modes step up nicely from one to the next. There is a clear distinction between each mode which is great. I have a few lights where there is almost no noticeable increase between high and maximum modes. Not the case here. Each mode is stands alone as it's own. I love the light even more after spending time in the dark with it!


----------



## rontaki (Feb 4, 2012)

Serial Chiller said:


> I went for the neutral white version. Because of the different tints, it was impossible for me to see whether there is any difference in brightness. Maybe in direct comparison with the same tints it would have been visible. So in the end, the decision was more about which tint I like better. I sometimes like the sharp, clear light from the cool white bins but the neutral white is just more authentic and more pleasant to look at. My girlfriend asked what was wrong with me to even think about that ugly cool-white, so eventually I chose the neutral white version.




Serial Chiller, thank you for your reply. From what I'm reading, the neutral is not significantly perceived to be dimmer than the cool white.
Especially since I've already got a cool-white MC34 XM-L to dazzle my retinas with cool white if I want to, I think I'll go for the neutral tint.
Now to whisper gently the news to my wallet, which shrinks back to the corner, trembling every time I fire up this forum...:devil:


----------



## Denix (Feb 4, 2012)

I was one of the winners in Mike's Eagletac Christmas Giveaway. It took a while to get here in Canada, but it made it through. He sent me the kit to go with it. I concur with everthing Atxlight wrote. An amazing light, very bright and very well built. All my other lights are either single AAA single AA or single 123. This makes it easily the most powerful light I own. I'm very happy with it.Guy


----------



## t-ph (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi! 

I bought this lamp on monday. It is very bright and also very nice. I like it because switching functions are made by turnig the head not the power switch.

I can recommend this for law enforcement users.

ps. Sorry for my bad english. I can read it better than what I wrote.


----------



## t-ph (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok. Now I face a problem:

When I use Enerpower+ 3100 mah accu I have little "off" period during change power from turbo to lower states. Often when I put my lamp to 2nd mode I have to carefully find right postition of head to put lamp on. 

When I use two cr123 batteries I don't have this problem. Weird I think. So what accus are you using? Which 18650 accu do you prefer/ recommend?


----------



## t-ph (Feb 9, 2012)

res1cue said:


> Hey guys I just starting using my new Eagletac 3100mah 18650 in it (panasonic WITH a button top) and I can't access the 3rd and 4th modes with it because the button top is so low.. what do I have to do to be able to access it? Get a magnetic spacer?



I think my issue above is this same, but i can access other states. Enerpower+ has Panasonic Cell Inside. How did you resolve problem?


----------



## superpila (Feb 9, 2012)

t-ph said:


> Ok. Now I face a problem:
> 
> When I use Enerpower+ 3100 mah accu I have little "off" period during change power from turbo to lower states. Often when I put my lamp to 2nd mode I have to carefully find right postition of head to put lamp on.
> 
> When I use two cr123 batteries I don't have this problem. Weird I think. So what accus are you using? Which 18650 accu do you prefer/ recommend?



I've tried Panasonic 3100 unprotected, Eagletac 3100 protected and Trustfire "flames" 2400 protected and they all work properly. I would recommend either of the first two in a single cell configuration. For two cells I guess the Eagletac 3100 is a safer choice.


----------



## USM0083 (Feb 9, 2012)

t-ph said:


> I think my issue above is this same, but i can access other states. Enerpower+ has Panasonic Cell Inside. How did you resolve problem?



I've run mine with an AW 18650 2100mah, Trustfire 2400mah, pair of Ultrafire 18500 unprotected (+1 extender), pair of AW 16340, AW 17670 unprotected, without the symptoms you are describing.


----------



## t-ph (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok. I report my problem to seller of my lamp. He also have same trouble with Enerpower+ and this g25 lamp. Trying to find solution. Maybe i should use different 18650


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Feb 10, 2012)

Does the Enerpower+ have a very wide or shallow button top? If so, the lights physical reverse polarity protection may be preventing the accu from making good contact.


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like a nice light.

Could anyone who's got one confirm if it switches on and off instantly or is there a slight delay when switching on as with the P20 / T20 series ?


----------



## t-ph (Feb 10, 2012)

Stephen Wallace said:


> Does the Enerpower+ have a very wide or shallow button top? If so, the lights physical reverse polarity protection may be preventing the accu from making good contact.



No, but Enerpower+ 3100mah is quite long battery I think. Could that be reason? I got Lumilight 2900 mah battery from my flashlight seller and I think that battery works fine. Very weird.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Feb 11, 2012)

Moonshadow said:


> Looks like a nice light.
> 
> Could anyone who's got one confirm if it switches on and off instantly or is there a slight delay when switching on as with the P20 / T20 series ?



I cannot detect any appreciable delay - it appears to turn straight on.

In the same sort of vein, there is normally no pre-flash when switching on at a low level. If you start in a strobe mode, and then switch quickly to low, the light seems to have to 'catch up' with your choice, and switches from strobe to high, and then drops to low, but switching from off to low has no flash, and leaving a short pause between turning off in strobe and then turning on in low will allow the light to turn on in low.



t-ph said:


> No, but Enerpower+ 3100mah is quite long battery I think. Could that be reason? I got Lumilight 2900 mah battery from my flashlight seller and I think that battery works fine. Very weird.



Yes, length could be an issue. If the cell were too long, the tail cap could clamp down on the battery - and hence not screw in any further - before the tail cap has made really firm contact with the lights body.


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 11, 2012)

> I cannot detect any appreciable delay - it appears to turn straight on.



Thanks SW - that's good to know.


----------



## ieslei (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh my goshh. I really want this light but does it throw better than fenix tk21 U2 which is 468l? I understand that tk21 has a bigger SMO reflector(40mm head) but as eagletac website says g25c2(32mm Semi-OP reflector) has 15k lux and tk21 only puts out 10k lux. It means it throws better but what about reality? Another concern is about the digital regulation, most of the 1x 18650 flahslight thats above 500l seems to have heat protection(like a timer) or is not perfect regulated. I love my tk21 u2 but this eagletac seems outstanding. I definetly need a pocket clip and a diffuser and this eagletac has all I need.... What you guys think about it? I`m only a few clicks away to buy it.:huh:


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not qualified to talk about regulation, but can state that the G25C2 does have a timed step down on the highest setting for thermal protection. However, unlike most lights, you have the option of turning this timer off so that the light will not step down.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Feb 17, 2012)

USM0083 said:


> I've run mine with an AW 18650 2100mah, Trustfire 2400mah, *pair of Ultrafire 18500 unprotected* (+1 extender), pair of AW 16340, AW 17670 unprotected, without the symptoms you are describing.



This is the configuration that I want to run, although I was thinking about buying AW 18500 protected batteries. Does anyone know if these will fit, or might they be too long?


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 18, 2012)

Why do you want 2x18500? They have about 1500mAh each while there are 3000mAh 18650 cells already.


ieslei said:


> Oh my goshh. I really want this light but does it throw better than fenix tk21 U2 which is 468l? I understand that tk21 has a bigger SMO reflector(40mm head) but as eagletac website says g25c2(32mm Semi-OP reflector) has 15k lux and tk21 only puts out 10k lux. It means it throws better but what about reality? Another concern is about the digital regulation, most of the 1x 18650 flahslight thats above 500l seems to have heat protection(like a timer) or is not perfect regulated.


1. G25C2 has 39,5mm head, 0,5mm less than TK21 so I believe they have similar reflectors. G25C2 will throw better because it's significantly brighter.
2. EagleTac has protection as well but you can turn it off.


----------



## ieslei (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks, i was just told that g25c2 is brighter than thrunite tn10(single cell). I saw some pictures comparing tk21 and tn10 and then noticed the difference. Tn10 is much brighter! Now i have an idea of how g25c2 is compared to tk21 
I have good news. My G25C2 is on its way now! I hope to get it soon.

I just want to know if the redilast 2600 fits! As far as i know flat top cells like AW''s do. :/ what do you guys think? I intent to buy a pair tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Feb 21, 2012)

The G25C2 has physical reverse protection, so wide shallow buttons should be a no go. However, I've been able to use AW 3100mAh cells - which have a very similar button - without any issues. I can't say for certain about the 2600s, as I don't have any, but I would suspect that if the 3100s fit, the 2600s will too.


----------



## ieslei (Feb 21, 2012)

Im a bit afraid cuz seems like the top of the redilast has a bigger button.
Check it out


----------



## Fitz (Feb 21, 2012)

Redilast 3100's don't work in mine. Eagletac and AW 3100's both work. If the Redilast 2600 button is the same as the 3100 I think you're gonna need some different cells.


----------



## ieslei (Feb 21, 2012)

Thats good to know!I decided just to order more AW 2600mha. Thank you very much.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Feb 22, 2012)

ieslei said:


> Im a bit afraid cuz seems like the top of the redilast has a bigger button.
> Check it out



Apologies - you did clearly state you were interested in Redilast batteries, and for some reason I answered your question as if you had asked about AWs! Must have been tired I guess..... 

I have now checked Redilasts - again, I have the 3100 rather than the 2600 - and as Fitz stated, they do not work.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Feb 23, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> Why do you want 2x18500? They have about 1500mAh each while there are 3000mAh 18650 cells already.



I want to run it in a three-cell configuration.


----------



## ieslei (Feb 23, 2012)

Thats okay Stephen Wallace. I noticed that misunderstood my question  Thanks for testing the battery, it helped me a lot!

I bought the g25c2 and a 4 batteries extender. I really want to buy the filter but there is an ebay seller selling it for 35 bucks, i consider it very expensive. What do you guys think, should i wait a little longer to buy it cheaper? Is it getting cheap with the time? I bought the battery extender for 8 bucks and thought the filter would cost me something like 25 bucks tops. I didnt buy the whole kit because im not gonna use the 3 battery extender and now im regreting it somehow :/

What you guys think about it?


----------



## Riverwind (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi!. I've got my new ET g25c2 + kit, and I'm so happy with all the stuff. The light itself is great, and the holster, lanyard, filters, tubes... the only issue with the light would be a bit of yellow around the hotspot in the beam looking in a white wall...though in everyday use that shouldn't be noticeable. 

I'd recommend this light to most people who want a 'good for all' light since it has a really great ballance in size, brightness, runtime, modes... maybe just a bit pricey specially the kit.


----------



## JML (Apr 7, 2012)

Excellent light. I modified the Olight Battery Cartridge, which holds 2 CR123A batteries, to fit the EagleTac, by boring out the holes on both ends. The + end cap has an oval hole that prevented full contact with the pin on the head of the light, so it had to be rounded out first carefully, with a file. Then I used a step-tree drill bit, by hand, to enlarge the now-rounded hole. Smoothed the inner lip with some fine-grain Micromesh paper and plastic polish. I enlarged the - tail end hole a bit, too, but that wasn't really necessary.

Can anyone tell me if the EagleTac cartridge will fit in this light? And is it the same as the sleeve packed with the extension tubes?


----------



## erich995 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just received the G25C2 (xm-l u2) and it is very sweet (purchased the kit too). If it was not for the kit I personally would not have bought the light. Side Note: they sent me two aluminum diffuser assemblies (BONUS!). At least I do not think they were supposed to send two?

I typically have 2 flashlights (1x18650) with me - one “thrower” and one averaged between “throw/flood/spill”. This post does not get into flood versus spill so I am going to refer to these as diffused. This light will “most likely” replace my coveted Thrunite TN11 as primary. Now I have a great thrower and a high quality and no nonsense diffuser. What I mean by no nonsense is the diffuser integrates with the light perfectly. I dislike diffuser attachments you need to put in your pocket and attach when you need it (you either don’t have it or lost it). This will also likely replace my Fenix TK21 for “flood/spill”. I love my TN11 and TK21 so they would be put in alternate/backup locations (car/cabin/rv). I have been waiting forever for a thrower in the 1x18650 format with a “high quality” diffuser. I know my TN11 and TK21 will outperform in each scenario – but they are so close - and I am willing to change for one primary light. I will do some more of my own testing to see if I can deal with the differences. In my initial testing – the throw between TN11 and G25C2 seem to be negligible and the flood/spill (with diffuser) will meet my needs (of course the TK21 without diffuser is brighter). But my needs are foremost a thrower and secondary a flood/spill so that works for me. 

Some notes – A) my aw 18650 flat tops do work in the light. B) With the kit - the case is super tight and hard to snap with the diffuser and tail cap assembly. Without the tail cap it fits a little better - but I would not trust it from turning on by accident. The good news is it fits in my TN11 holster fairly well (same fit as the TN11 – somewhat loose at the head). Also, the TN11 case is a lot smaller profile - albeit not as good as protection as the eagletac case. So I will have to purchase another TN11 holster or find another. 
As people mentioned, the 20 clicks is a little ridiculous to setup modes­ – but I typically set mine once and roll with it. I set to regular mode (100, 35, 6, and .3) with the energy saving feature (although it doesn’t seem to reduce by 20% after 200 seconds for some reason so I am still looking into) and the tail cap double on/off for strobe. This setup works well for me needs. 

As you can tell I am super happy and a big fan of this light. I am hoping this light continues to stand up to my expectations – I have had lights before that I thought I liked and only had downstream problems. I have two different eagletacs and neither have had a problem – so I am hoping the same experience and longevity. 
Now just waiting for my sunwayman V11r (should be here Wednesday) to see if that will replace my Jetbeam RRT-0 for pocket carry. I like the RRT-0, but have had a few minor issues with the light.


----------



## JML (Apr 14, 2012)

I ordered the CR123A battery cartridge/sleeves, and the light won't work with them. I exchanged some e-mail with EagleTac, and I now wonder if it's the Panasonic batteries I'm using - I think the positive terminal may be just slightly shorter than other CR123A batteries, and the lip on the cartridge's positive end won't let the terminal stick out far enough (but swapping the orientation of batteries in the sleeve, and then reversing the sleeve's insertion, makes no difference). Can anyone check this out? All I have on hand are the Panasonics.

(Found two Duracells, which are made by Panasonic, and had the same results.)


----------



## Wagner (Apr 28, 2012)

I bought my g25c2 with the complete set of extenders, filter and diffuser. I am very anxious as she arrives. 



Sorry! Google translate English


----------



## tobrien (Apr 30, 2012)

Wagner said:


> I bought my g25c2 with the complete set of extenders, filter and diffuser. I am very anxious as she arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! Google translate English


that's fine English! don't be sorry!


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (Apr 30, 2012)

I got the light a week ago. It is great. The kit was backordered but I was told it is in the mail!


----------



## shortstack (May 1, 2012)

I Really like mine, it's been my non-work edc since I've gotten it


----------



## tobrien (May 2, 2012)

so have yall been trying the G25C2 with BUTTON TOP high-capacity cells like 3100 mAh Orbtronics or 3100 mAh Callie's Kustoms?


----------



## tja343 (May 2, 2012)

Tried creating my own thread with no luck.
So maybe I will try here, anyone have any beamshots of the 2 versions of the g25c2? (T5 and U2) or at least the T5 tint, I have seen the U2 already.
And a detailed review would be nice to if anyone gets a chance.
Trying to make a decision on which one to get.

Also anyone know what size 18650 the runtimes are based on?


----------



## Overclocker (May 9, 2012)

how does the head twisting work? does it have a magnetic sensor?


----------



## rambo180 (May 9, 2012)

Any pointers on where I can buy the G25C2 online with the diffuser kit and a good price for international postage to Australia? 
(goinggear is out because they don't sell the kit, and DON'T post the websites cos they get blocked by moderator).

Cheers!


----------



## thaugen (May 9, 2012)

I would try Tod at Illuminationgear.com.


----------



## flashlight nut (May 9, 2012)

rambo180 said:


> Any pointers on where I can buy the G25C2 online with the diffuser kit and a good price for international postage to Australia?
> (goinggear is out because they don't sell the kit, and DON'T post the websites cos they get blocked by moderator).
> 
> Cheers!



Going Gear does sell the kit as an added option for the light. There is an option box next to the picture you can select. As far as postage to Australia, I don't know.


----------



## AmperSand (May 10, 2012)

I got a G25C2 from ledtorchshop in Australia. They don't have the kit tho, but are Authorized Eagletac dealers (show up on eagletac's website as dealers) so could probably order it in at request I would imagine.


----------



## rambo180 (May 10, 2012)

AmperSand said:


> I got a G25C2 from ledtorchshop in Australia. They don't have the kit tho, but are Authorized Eagletac dealers (show up on eagletac's website as dealers) so could probably order it in at request I would imagine.



cheers ampersand, flashlight nut and thaugen. i will look into it. appreciate that.


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (May 10, 2012)

Yeah... in my configuration ( 1x18650 ) tactical ring, tail stand cap, and filter hinge assembly, it will not fit in its original case, despite the case being chunky. It fits fine in my Tn11 case though.


----------



## Wagner (May 10, 2012)

tobrien said:


> that's fine English! don't be sorry!



Thank you.


----------



## Lastora (May 11, 2012)

AmperSand said:


> I got a G25C2 from ledtorchshop in Australia. They don't have the kit tho, but are Authorized Eagletac dealers (show up on eagletac's website as dealers) so could probably order it in at request I would imagine.



I bought the G25C2 from them on Thursday and it arrived on Friday. Very good customer service and delivery times.

That aside, I noticed when using my EagleTac Black 18650 3100mah batteries, there is a small gap between the tail cap and the pocket clip ring. Has anyone noticed this as well, or is it just me?


----------



## lwknight (May 11, 2012)

Its supposed to be some gap. Maybe a mm. or so
If it had a hard contact the tail cap it would never make contact
to complete the circuit.
Also beware that the clip ring is always screwed all the way down
when placing the tail cap back on. If the cap backs up and contacts 
the clip ring the light will not work.


----------



## Lastora (May 11, 2012)

lwknight said:


> Its supposed to be some gap. Maybe a mm. or so
> If it had a hard contact the tail cap it would never make contact
> to complete the circuit.
> Also beware that the clip ring is always screwed all the way down
> ...



Sounds strange, why wouldn't the circuit be complete if the tail cap makes a hard contact with the pocket clip ring? Doesn't the contact happen on the inside? In this case the tail cap is already making contact since its screwed tight?

I'm quite new to these twisty head adjustment lights, I assume they are still waterproof to IPX8 standard when the head is loosen to other brightness levels? (Silly question)


----------



## lwknight (May 12, 2012)

The clip ring is plastic.
It can prevent you from screwing the cap all the way down.
The threads themselves are not good contacts.
The cap must be bottomed out on the non-anodized surfaces.


----------



## Lastora (May 12, 2012)

Ah ok, I see what you mean..


----------



## phantom23 (May 16, 2012)

I just asked Eagletac two questions about G25C2. First about what happens when battery voltage goes below 2,7V - it won't shut off, just turbo mode will be as bright as general mode (so unprotected cells are not recommended). I also asked them do they plan to use smooth eflector in G25C2 (to improve throw) and they answered that they are using it now.


----------



## lwknight (May 16, 2012)

My G25C2 has a smooth reflector.
I got it from illumination gear about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## rambo180 (May 18, 2012)

rambo180 said:


> cheers ampersand, flashlight nut and thaugen. i will look into it. appreciate that.



Yeah LEDtorchshop in Aus don't have the extensions, they said they didn't think it was very useful for the type of light. perhaps a good point. Quite easy to carry 1x spare 18650 and just switch batteries if necessary, instead of 1 really long and thin torch that dosen't fit into the holster. They do have good customer service though!


----------



## Wagner (May 25, 2012)

I have Panasonic 3100 mAh battery 6.5 cm. I can not access the 4th mode using a single cell. When I use the extender to three cells, the flashlight does not work. It is a space between the talicap and Panasonic battery. When I use a single battery UltraFire 18650, the flashlight works well. When I use two Ultrafire 18650 batteries the flashlight works well again. UltraFire Battery is a few mm larger than the Panasonic. My problem is the battery size.

Google translator


----------



## aL01 (May 26, 2012)

I'm thinking of pulling-the-trigger on a G25C2...a coupla' quick questions:

-Can I set it so when I turn it off-on-off etc., it's only on 'HIGH' (770 lumens)?

-Is the step-down feature configurable so that it stays on 770 lumens?

-Is the strobe easily turned on?

Thanks guys!


----------



## phantom23 (May 26, 2012)

1. Yes, just don't twist the head and you'll be on high all the time.
2. Yes.

PS. It's 770 emitter and 640 out of the front lumens.


----------



## aL01 (May 26, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> 1. Yes, just don't twist the head and you'll be on high all the time.
> 2. Yes.
> 
> PS. It's 770 emitter and 640 out of the front lumens.



Thanks!


----------



## emu124 (May 26, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> 1. Yes, just don't twist the head and you'll be on high all the time.
> 2. Yes.
> 
> PS. It's 770 emitter and 640 out of the front lumens.



 How do you turn off the step-down / "Energy saving feature" ?


----------



## Adriano (Jun 4, 2012)

Can you tell me if with one 18650 battery EAGLETAC G25C2 gives the same powerful output than two CR123 batteries? 
Can you suggest a very good charger for EAGLETAC protected batteries?
Thanks


----------



## t-ph (Jun 6, 2012)

t-ph said:


> I think my issue above is this same, but i can access other states. Enerpower+ has Panasonic Cell Inside. How did you resolve problem?





Wagner said:


> I have Panasonic 3100 mAh battery 6.5 cm. I can not access the 4th mode using a single cell. When I use the extender to three cells, the flashlight does not work. It is a space between the talicap and Panasonic battery. When I use a single battery UltraFire 18650, the flashlight works well. When I use two Ultrafire 18650 batteries the flashlight works well again. UltraFire Battery is a few mm larger than the Panasonic. My problem is the battery size.
> 
> Google translator



Same Trouble 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blackbeard (Jun 7, 2012)

Was taking a late walk in my complex, and a police car was patrolling, he stopped by to see if I was a nogoodnick I guess, showed him the G25C2 and he was blown away, he whipped out his 3D incan Maglite and I had to stop myself from chuckling, couldnt believe a LEO was toting that around.


----------



## Edge Tactical (Jun 7, 2012)

This may be the best overall light our there for the money!!


----------



## rambo180 (Jun 8, 2012)

Adriano said:


> Can you tell me if with one 18650 battery EAGLETAC G25C2 gives the same powerful output than two CR123 batteries?
> Can you suggest a very good charger for EAGLETAC protected batteries?
> Thanks



*In general*, 2xCR123s will give you around 10-20% more power, but at a significantly reduced runtime compared to one badboy 18650.


----------



## HooNz (Jun 9, 2012)

One is in the mail , now i'll have to figure out what to do with the T20C2 HO :thinking: , i dunna need 2 lights :shakehead.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 9, 2012)

rambo180 said:


> *In general*, 2xCR123s will give you around 10-20% more power, but at a significantly reduced runtime compared to one badboy 18650.


In G25C2 output is the same on both 2xCR123 and 1x18650. Runtime with 1x18650 is about 2x longer.


----------



## HooNz (Jun 11, 2012)

It turned up a hour ago .

I think i'm going to like this G , daytime here at the moment(10am) and on high just on a wall inside here at 10 feet the G looks twice as bright than the T-HO on high imo .

LOL , after reading the included instruction sheet 5 times i still could not get the G to the super low setting :mecry:, then i realised that in the instruction sheet the *regular mode is not the default mode*! , it is the *Tac mode which is the default *, i'm a bit dim :thinking: , eventually and anyway the G low is lower than the T-HO low by a noticeable amount by eye and it is now real good to be able to turn it on in low for starters .

Tonight will be good i reckon , a smooth reflector in this one also btw.

So , question , how is one supposed to get the gitd rubber in? , i tried those 2 little holes but this one seems real tight and it wont budge .

cheers all............


----------



## HooNz (Jun 12, 2012)

8pm- Onya EagleTac , at least one can trust when they say a distance it actually is again!(ref:T20C2-HO) 

The low is half lower again of a T-HO and i really like! , suits my preferences , and by eye only .

I thought i'd like this G going just by today , that extra distance at last.

If ever your going to play with it further i personally would like to see or feel some kind of indents on the mode , not too heavy but not too light either and some might not like the idea at all , but i'll buy one for sure!

Good one..............


----------



## HooNz (Jun 12, 2012)

Regarding the GITD boot , it was me being too delicate , got it in today , and put a small dab of thread locker for the ring that holds on the belt clip .


----------



## HooNz (Jun 14, 2012)

Have you ever noticed?
I just came back from the 4klm walk , this time i took the ican also so that was the G the T and the ican walking with me , a clear night with just a few headlights out here at rural .
I have come across this before with the T over the last year or so , ie: i need further distance -does not seem as bright etcetera , then i take out a ican also with me which i have had a few choices to take with me and then it is very apparent that the T still is bright and seems to be the imagination?
I have only used the G a few times so far and last night with only the G i had that "i need more throw" - "i need more bright-ness" , so tonight i did the same as the past in which i have just done just to re-confirm the illusion of a something is not right scenario and compared with the ican then the T and then the G the same thing or scenario was very apparent>
which is> one seems to get used to what one is looking at , or what one has and seemingly expects more , and when after awhile when one only uses the last known better one for some time it seems that 'something' else should be or could be better? , yet take a incan or something less as good , straight away one gives oneself a head-smack or as with me a what the hell caused that impression!
I suppose using the analogy of a vehickle but i'll use a motorcycle might be , lets say first in this analogy nothing is unlawful so>
Country road , flat and a full horizon distance view sitting on 200k's a hour for 1/2 or 1 hour or more , then a small town comes up with a 80k speed limit then 60k , at 80k one feels if you could get off and walk faster , at 60k it is like your just about to park UNTILL you try to do it!
So i'll end the story with a recommendation , getting bored with a light? , seems no good? = Keep a old light and top-up the brain.


----------



## tsask (Jun 14, 2012)

rambo180 said:


> *In general*, 2xCR123s will give you around 10-20% more power, but at a significantly reduced runtime compared to one badboy 18650.


good point.....
plus there is always the lingering question regarding 'multiple Lion cells': 
What does one "imbalanced" or defective RCR123 +another RCR123 =??? POOF!yipe!!
I didnt get the Klarus because of the two RCR123 power needed for full performance.

OTOH I love my Catapault V3, although it needs TWO 18650s and I make sure I use name brand evenly charged 18650 cells!


----------



## biglights (Jul 1, 2012)

I am taking a hard look at this light. Not a lot of info out there review wise. Whats the general feeling of those that have it?


----------



## rambo180 (Jul 1, 2012)

biglights said:


> I am taking a hard look at this light. Not a lot of info out there review wise. Whats the general feeling of those that have it?



I will save everyone the effort of replying to this. The OWNERS LOVE THIS LIGHT. there i said it. contender for the best 1x18650 ever, up there with the xt11 for sure.

question answered


----------



## Wagner (Jul 1, 2012)

t-ph said:


> Same Trouble
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2



This week I got my batteries Xtar 18650. They are approximately 6.85 cm. My problem is solved.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 1, 2012)

biglights said:


> Not a lot of info out there review wise.


GoingGear has a nice video review. A quick web search should be able to find it.


----------



## biglights (Jul 1, 2012)

dlmorgan999 said:


> GoingGear has a nice video review. A quick web search should be able to find it.



Yep, saw the video before I posted that. Not much on the google search. Most of the links come up for dealers that were selling it and a few videos. Other than this thread there is not a lot of info out there. I have a few other EagleTac lights and like them a lot!! Was looking for actually owners thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 1, 2012)

I like mine. The filter holder is one of my favorite features. It's very well made and makes it quick and easy to add or remove a filter.


----------



## Up All Night (Jul 1, 2012)

I've been hovering around this light since its release and have been waiting for a detailed review. 
I keep reading positives from owners and now seeing what comes out of my D25LC2 my interest has definitely piqued. I keep seeing a big reflector, an extra hundred lumens and if the tint is the same.....well, oh my!
Now, I really don't need this light, my modest collection has no void this would fill. I do want it though! Sound familiar?:laughing:


----------



## biglights (Jul 1, 2012)

Up All Night said:


> I've been hovering around this light since its release and have been waiting for a detailed review.
> I keep reading positives from owners and now seeing what comes out of my D25LC2 my interest has definitely piqued. I keep seeing a big reflector, an extra hundred lumens and if the tint is the same.....well, oh my!
> Now, I really don't need this light, my modest collection has no void this would fill. I do want it though! Sound familiar?:laughing:



Yes very much!! I also have the D25LC2 in neutral tint, very nice light! I have saw this light with the kit for a very nice price thats why I think I might get it. Like $30 less than I have ever saw it at before.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Got mine G25C2 today, and shipping it right back to the dealer. What a poor light: coating is bad, light doesn't fit in the holster when I use the filter, doesn't fit with extension, one of the filters is missing a piece. No Eagletac for me!


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jul 20, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Got mine G25C2 today, and shipping it right back to the dealer. What a poor light: coating is bad, light doesn't fit in the holster when I use the filter, doesn't fit with extension, one of the filters is missing a piece. No Eagletac for me!




Really? Mine is flat out awesome! I've had it for about 2.5 months, with nary a scratch. The holster fits, but I am getting a diffuser for it in a few days, so we'll see if it still fits into the holster then. But who am I kidding, I've never used ANY of the holsters for the 10 lights I own that came with holsters! But every thing about my G25C2 is fantastic. The light is top notch in every way so far. It can run on turbo for long periods, and yet it dissipates all that heat unbelievably well. Unlike the SWM T20CS, which gets hot quick and stays hot.


----------



## lwknight (Jul 20, 2012)

Highlandernorth :
Exactly my experience.
The holster has 2 snaps so you can use it either with or without the diffuser and/or the tail-stand ring.
Its a snug fit yeah, but still a fit.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 21, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Really? Mine is flat out awesome! I've had it for about 2.5 months, with nary a scratch. The holster fits, but I am getting a diffuser for it in a few days, so we'll see if it still fits into the holster then. But who am I kidding, I've never used ANY of the holsters for the 10 lights I own that came with holsters! But every thing about my G25C2 is fantastic. The light is top notch in every way so far. It can run on turbo for long periods, and yet it dissipates all that heat unbelievably well. Unlike the SWM T20CS, which gets hot quick and stays hot.


I use the holster all the time. And it wouldn't close when I had the filter on. The light is nice, but the one I got, had some bad places with the coating. 
The light didn't convinced me that it was a keeper


----------



## jayke (Jul 21, 2012)

This is a great light. I have it in NW with all the extras. It blows away the Maelstrom X7 that I have. I like the many hidden modes and options. It also switches between the 4 modes so much more smoothly than the X7. The light with the diffuser on fits in the holster by using the 2nd snap. Very well thought out.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jul 21, 2012)

kj2 said:


> I use the holster all the time. And it wouldn't close when I had the filter on. The light is nice, but the one I got, had some bad places with the coating.
> The light didn't convinced me that it was a keeper




I returned a Lumapower light due to many issues, then a few people told me they had bought the same light before, but didnt have most of the problems I had, so apparently there are some QC issues with some of these Chinese companies. Thats a shocker......

But my G25C2 has been great. Although the quest I went through to get a diffuser for it seemed like something out of Lord of the Rings!


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (Jul 22, 2012)

One of my favourite lights. Looks great with the flip filter assembly. Will not fit in stock holster this way though. I use the Tn11 case.


----------



## jcalvert (Jul 22, 2012)

BullsEyeLantern said:


> One of my favourite lights. Looks great with the flip filter assembly. Will not fit in stock holster this way though. I use the Tn11 case.



I found that with the lens assembly installed, the G25C2 fits perfectly into the holster if you guide it in with the hinge of the lens assembly facing forward, or toward the front of the holster. It slides in and out without binding and the flap can be closed and secured using the top snap with room to spare. Of course there's always potential for size variances in the construction of the holster.

Note: I prefer to always keep the rubber tailstand accessory on the light, however when not in use for that purpose, I simply install it upside-down. Doing so serves three purposes for me, it's always available when I need it, it improves my overhand grip, and it allows the holster flap to close as previously described.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 22, 2012)

jcalvert said:


> I found that with the lens assembly installed, the G25C2 fits perfectly into the holster if you guide it in with the hinge of the lens assembly facing forward, or toward the front of the holster. It slides in and out without binding and the flap can be closed with room to spare. Of course there's always potential for size variances in the construction of the holster.


As per my experience. I have no problems with the supplied holster. Just need to angle it according to the post above.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 27, 2012)

FYI, my full review of this light is now up:

Eagletac G25C2 (XM-L, 1x18650 2xCR123A/RCR) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSHOTS+ 

:wave:


----------



## dafeichu (Aug 2, 2012)

Got this light a couple days ago and used it a bit. Really like this light and the sheath seems like good quality but I do not like the head down style as that usually makes the sheath larger. Anyone have any experience with another sheath with the G25C2 that keeps it head up?


----------



## jcalvert (Aug 3, 2012)

dafeichu said:


> Got this light a couple days ago and used it a bit. Really like this light and the sheath seems like good quality but I do not like the head down style as that usually makes the sheath larger. Anyone have any experience with another sheath with the G25C2 that keeps it head up?



Of all the brands out there, two of my favorite for you to consider, that I know have models that will accommodate the G25C2 in a "bezel-up" orientation, are *Ripoffs* and *Maxpedition*.

The Maxpedition model that I prefer due to its ability to be adjusted to a variety of lights and its incredible ruggedness is the *UFBS*, Since it's also an open bottom design, you can use your G25C2 in a 2x 18650 configuration. It can be attached to your belt either vertically or horizontally, and the top flap can be removed for quick deployment.

Ripoffs have a few models that will work very well depending on your preferences, including the *CO-34*, *CO-60*, *CO-86*, *CO-130*, and *CO-188*. The Ripoffs belt clip is one of the better designs on the market, and the sheaths are constructed with either an extremely tough, poly web, or durable padded packcloth nylon. Some models like the *CO-86* and *CO-130* have an extra pocket that you could keep the G25C2's extension battery tubes, or extra batteries, or a multi-tool, etc. If a minimalist design is the goal, then I would look to the *CO-34* or *CO-60. * Best wishes!


----------



## SloFi (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi guys! 

My firs post here  been following the tread on G25c2 and finally ordered one. Just a quick question. Do anyone have any experience with a charger I bought with it. It is a Nitecore intellicharger 4. Thoce CR123 can get quite expensive.. thats the reason I avoid lights that uses them for quite a long time. But this time i decided to buy one. Hope it was a good choice. Same with the charger... Any experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Up All Night (Aug 19, 2012)

SloFi,
You can do a search at the top left of the page for that charger. The results will point you to threads you're looking for!
:welcome:


----------



## SloFi (Aug 19, 2012)

Tnx! Nice to be here 

Ok will try the search.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 19, 2012)

selfbuilt said:


> FYI, my full review of this light is now up:
> 
> Eagletac G25C2 (XM-L, 1x18650 2xCR123A/RCR) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSHOTS+
> 
> :wave:



I only today discovered this thread on the Eagletac G25C2, but I did read the review by selfbuilt when it was first posted and now have two of these flashlights.

I did use Surefire lights for many years, but now they sit looking under powered and overweight. Time will tell if these new Eagletac G25C2 will hold up like a Surefire.


----------



## SloFi (Aug 21, 2012)

Just received mine today!  Very pleased overall, great built quality, a LOT of accessories and a nice beam  Too bad you cant have both tailstand and lanyard ring attached at the same time.. But along with the holster this is the only complaint I have  Very happy overall!


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 21, 2012)

@SloFi,

Does yours come with a tail stand ring? I don't see that in mine and I thought it is an optional item?


----------



## SloFi (Aug 23, 2012)

@pjandyho,
yap, i bought a full kit. With the extension tubes, filters/diffuser. And the tailstand come with it. 

Just keep in mind. With the extension tubes installed, pocket clip and rubber cigar grip ring are quite useless because they cant be moved to "higher" position on the flashlight.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 23, 2012)

I bought the full kit too but just don't see the tail stand ring. Mine came with all the extension tubes, colored and diffusion filters as well as the filter attachment and that's it.


----------



## sidecross (Aug 23, 2012)

SloFi said:


> Just received mine today!  Very pleased overall, great built quality, a LOT of accessories and a nice beam  Too bad you cant have both tailstand and lanyard ring attached at the same time.. But along with the holster this is the only complaint I have  Very happy overall!



You could hook the laynard strap to the pocket clip.


----------



## SloFi (Aug 23, 2012)

I just did that always want to have a lanyard on my flashlights. Well if they arent too big. 

@pjandyho
Thats weird.. I thought it came with all models..? maybe you could write to Eagletac.. They should send you one. Otherwise are you happy with yours G25c2?


----------



## Up All Night (Aug 23, 2012)

pjandyho,
Contact your vendor or Eagletac. The tail-stand ring is standard on any version. I'm still on the fence about this light and for the asking price I would want every piece of kit that's due!


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 23, 2012)

SloFi said:


> I just did that always want to have a lanyard on my flashlights. Well if they arent too big.
> 
> @pjandyho
> Thats weird.. I thought it came with all models..? maybe you could write to Eagletac.. They should send you one. Otherwise are you happy with yours G25c2?


Yes I am happy with my G25C2.


Up All Night said:


> pjandyho,
> Contact your vendor or Eagletac. The tail-stand ring is standard on any version. I'm still on the fence about this light and for the asking price I would want every piece of kit that's due!


I got it from GoingGear. Not sure if the ring is important. I think I prefer having the lanyard ring on.


----------



## SloFi (Aug 24, 2012)

I like it because it protects the main switch. Otherwise its quite "exposed".


----------



## HighLumens (Sep 8, 2012)

It seems they updated the g25c2 with the mark II version!! Look at the eagletac website. What do you think about it?


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 8, 2012)

Holy cow. The new MKII model is listed with the following output.

*LED lumen*
XM-L U2 (Cool White): 1030/475/91/8 
XM-L T6 (Neutral White): 957/450/86/7 
*ANSI FL-12​ lumen*
XM-L U2 (Cool White): 856/389/75/7 
XM-L T6 (Neutral White): 795/370/71/6


----------



## sidecross (Sep 8, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> Holy cow. The new MKII model is listed with the following output.
> 
> *LED lumen*
> XM-L U2 (Cool White): 1030/475/91/8
> ...




Maybe Eagletac will lower the price on their current stock G25C2's; if they do might pick up another one.

I use my lights at the middle lumen output or lower. :thumbsup:


----------



## rambo180 (Sep 9, 2012)

sidecross said:


> Maybe Eagletac will lower the price on their current stock G25C2's; if they do might pick up another one.
> 
> I use my lights at the middle lumen output or lower. :thumbsup:



But these max figures would be with 2x18650s yeah? I expect that with one 18650, even with the MKII model, you wouldn't get much more than 700ANSI lumens on high.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 9, 2012)

rambo180 said:


> But these max figures would be with 2x18650s yeah? I expect that with one 18650, even with the MKII model, you wouldn't get much more than 700ANSI lumens on high.



There website states: 

"*Ultimate output from two CR123A cells / single 18650" *so I shot off a e-mail asking if that's on 1 or 2 18650s. If it's 1 I'll be in for sure.:twothumbs


----------



## t-ph (Sep 9, 2012)

Does anyone have a glue if eagletac make upgrade module for old g25c2 users? For reasonable price.... 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rambo180 (Sep 10, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> There website states:
> 
> "*Ultimate output from two CR123A cells / single 18650" *so I shot off a e-mail asking if that's on 1 or 2 18650s. If it's 1 I'll be in for sure.:twothumbs



haha has anyone seen the movie "The Castle" or am i the only aussie here? either way "tell him he's dreaming!"
*wish it was true though.*


----------



## EPVQ30 (Sep 11, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> Holy cow. The new MKII model is listed with the following output.
> 
> *LED lumen*
> XM-L U2 (Cool White): 1030/475/91/8
> ...



that is absolutely sick! i wonder if they are upgradeable?


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 11, 2012)

Well here is Eagle Tacs reply to wether the lumen figures are with 1 or 2 18650 cells.

Hi Bill,

The data is with *one 18650*. 


Cheers!

Christina
Customer Service Specialist


I'm in for sure on this one.


----------



## pageyjim (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anyone know what other lights the filter assembly will fit onto?


----------



## rambo180 (Sep 11, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> Well here is Eagle Tacs reply to wether the lumen figures are with 1 or 2 18650 cells.
> 
> Hi Bill,
> 
> ...



great. someone get it (as im sure many people reading this will) and then let the other poorer people know how good it is! cheers.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 11, 2012)

I guess the next question is how long will it actually stay at 856 lumes?


----------



## ZRXBILL (Sep 11, 2012)

Christina at E.T. tells me that dealers will start receiving the G25C2 MKII in about 10 days.


----------



## SloFi (Sep 15, 2012)

And they are announcing it now, three weeks after i bought the current version... :/ Well, very happy with it anyway


----------



## sidecross (Sep 15, 2012)

SloFi said:


> And they are announcing it now, three weeks after i bought the current version... :/ Well, very happy with it anyway




I bought two Eagletac G25C2 a few months ago and I am very happy with them. The newer model even with more stated ouput is of little concern to me.


----------



## frjeff (Sep 18, 2012)

New here; received the G25C2 for my birthday. Great grandkid, eh?

I have 30 days to exchange, so .........

Can someone tell me the difference between the "cool white" and the neutral?

Mine is the cool white and perhaps I'd like the other better???

Fr. Jeff


----------



## HooNz (Sep 23, 2012)

Whilst i'm posting , has anyone got the head apart yet?


----------



## frjeff (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone know the _"real"_ date that dealers will have the MKII and be able to ship?


----------



## kilion (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi!

Was thinking about getting the G25C2 MKII as soon as available.

Just some doubts about strobe:

- the Tailcap Strobe setting is equivalent to 3th or 4th level? I mean is it disorient or normal?

- what are the frequencies of disorient and normal?


Thanks in advance!

Kilion


----------



## shelm (Oct 5, 2012)

frjeff said:


> Does anyone know the _"real"_ date that dealers will have the MKII and be able to ship?



i know a dealer who has got them in transit so it is only a matter of days


----------



## volvobrad007 (Oct 5, 2012)

I got mine today!!!! 
Just arrived!!:thumbsup:

Ill post some pics and more information later once I've had a good look at it 

Super excited!!!!


----------



## volvobrad007 (Oct 5, 2012)

I also got (in the package with the G25C2 Mark II) a PILA charger and two AW 18650 3100mah batteries. 

Looking forward to posting more details and hopefully some beamshots soon!!


----------



## Jauno (Oct 6, 2012)

volvobrad007 said:


> I also got (in the package with the G25C2 Mark II) a PILA charger and two AW 18650 3100mah batteries.
> 
> Looking forward to posting more details and hopefully some beamshots soon!!



Tell us how does AW´s flat-top cells work with the light..


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 6, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> I guess the next question is how long will it actually stay at 856 lumes?





yeah the question is how FLAT is the regulation. i doubl it'll zebralight flat


----------



## volvobrad007 (Oct 6, 2012)

Jauno said:


> Tell us how does AW´s flat-top cells work with the light..



 The AW Flat-Top 18650 3100mah battery works fine. No problems!!

(Also loving the PILA IBC charger I purchased for charging the AW's) :twothumbs
-It gets them to 4.205 Volts (as tested on a fluke 87V DMM) after a few extra reset button pushes. 

- Brad


----------



## volvobrad007 (Oct 7, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]I also notice that when you turn the light on and you have it set on low before you turn the light on, it gives a very brief blast of brighter light (it appears to be the second level in terms of brightness, so 75 lumens, actually probably a little bit less, more like 30-40 lumens, and it is only for a fraction of a second).

Does this occur on the G25C2?

Anyone else have a G25C2 Mark II and also having this experience?

- Brad[/FONT]


----------



## shelm (Oct 7, 2012)

Dear G25C2 users, how would you describe the *tint *of your XM-L U2 unit? Please compare it to other flashlights, XP-G R5, XM-L T5, T6, whatever you have at home.

Thanks for some input!


----------



## HooNz (Oct 7, 2012)

volvobrad007 said:


> I also notice that when you turn the light on and you have it set on low before you turn the light on, it gives a very brief blast of brighter light (it appears to be the second level in terms of brightness, so 75 lumens, actually probably a little bit less, more like 30-40 lumens, and it is only for a fraction of a second).
> 
> Does this occur on the G25C2?
> 
> ...


Not on mine (G25C2)


----------



## twl (Oct 7, 2012)

volvobrad007 said:


> [FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]I also notice that when you turn the light on and you have it set on low before you turn the light on, it gives a very brief blast of brighter light (it appears to be the second level in terms of brightness, so 75 lumens, actually probably a little bit less, more like 30-40 lumens, and it is only for a fraction of a second).
> 
> Does this occur on the G25C2?
> 
> ...



This behavior is known as "pre-flash".
It is also seen on some lights by 4-sevens.


----------



## sidecross (Oct 7, 2012)

HooNz said:


> Not on mine (G25C2)



Not on my two G25C2's either. :thumbsup:


----------



## volvobrad007 (Oct 8, 2012)

Beamshots on the way!!! I've already taken some, just gotta post them! Check back soon!

On Saturday night I went up to the vista point I call it (it's a big open field that is elevated, as well there are some mountains to test out throw . However, the weather wasn't playing nice, I did get to test the lights out, but it was too foggy to get decent throw shots. (I will be returning to the vista point possibly tonight to see if the fog isn't there ).

Last night I went out back and took some beam shots up to a high tree. I took quite a few pics, comparing different lights. 

Here's the list of lights and different power outputs I used for comparison:

STRION LED (160 Lumen Version) - low, med, high
STRION LED (250 Lumen Version) - low, med, high
Polystinger DS (180 lumens I believe- I'll double check) - low, med, high
G25C2 Mark II - med, high, turbo
TK41 (860 Lumen Version) - med, high, turbo
LD20 Q5 - Turbo
Surefire 6P LED
LD12 - Turbo

Tonight I'll be doing another round of beamshots for sure at a shorter distance than the tree, allowing for spill comparison too 

I'll be posting the tree beamshots shortly. 

- Brad

***** Click on the thread below for beamshots. *****

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?343874-New-Eagletac-G25C2-MK2-1030-lumens-from-1x-18650&p=4038904&viewfull=1#post4038904


----------



## recDNA (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! I'll be watching for them.


----------



## quantumboy7 (Oct 10, 2012)

ZRXBILL said:


> Christina at E.T. tells me that dealers will start receiving the G25C2 MKII in about 10 days.



Illumination Gear tells me that Eagletac was supposed to overnight a shipment of MKII to them yesterday. Eagletac has been behind (maybe due to high demand???). I'm hoping to receive mine this week. Brad, I'm really looking forward to your beam shots!!


----------



## james22 (Oct 11, 2012)

Does anyone know a good place to order the whole body extension and diffuser kit? I just ordered the mkII but I can't seem to find the accessory kit. Anyway, it'll be my first eagletac after dozens of surefires and fenixs and the second brightest after the coast lenser x21. very excited.


----------



## super-61- (Nov 26, 2012)

In case anyone is wondering Eagletac 18650 3400mah fits perfectly in the G25C2, believe there is mention of this battery on another thread still awaiting review, but so far so good. Also very impressed with G25 mk ii, build quality, throw and accessories. Extremely impressed! In response to your question Shelm: My untrained eyes find it difficult to see any difference between the tint of R5 and U2, if anything I would say R5 is slightly cooler if that is possible!


----------



## 5tom (Jan 14, 2013)

Why hasn't anyone run 3 x 18650 batteries? The tech sheet clearly says it can run up to 3 hours on high with 3 x 18650 batteries using a XL extender tube.

Can I run 3 x 18650 batteries in total when using the 4-cell extender??


----------



## lwknight (Jan 14, 2013)

Its easier to carry a couple of extra batteries in your pocket than dealing with a 16-18" flashlight.


----------



## 5tom (Jan 14, 2013)

I can understand it may be longer, as in my case it will be mounted to a rifle scope so it won't bother me.

what I really need to know is - can the mkii handle 3 x 18650 batteries with one 4-cell extender tube attached or do I need a 2nd 4-cell tube?

thanks


----------



## Shur (Jan 14, 2013)

5tom said:


> I can understand it may be longer, as in my case it will be mounted to a rifle scope so it won't bother me.
> 
> what I really need to know is - can the mkii handle 3 x 18650 batteries with one 4-cell extender tube attached or do I need a 2nd 4-cell tube?
> 
> thanks



If I wanted to run this light with 3x18650s I would need the light and two EXT650 extensions. 
I dont know what you mean by '4 cell extendor'.


----------



## 5tom (Jan 15, 2013)

http://www.torchworld.com.au/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=527
thanks for your reply,
so is the EXT650 extension a universal extension tube? I did a quick search and found this (link above).

If the tube works and fits the g25c2 mkii with accessories, then I'll purchase it.


----------



## Shur (Jan 15, 2013)

5tom said:


> http://www.torchworld.com.au/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=527
> thanks for your reply,
> so is the EXT650 extension a universal extension tube? I did a quick search and found this (link above).
> 
> If the tube works and fits the g25c2 mkii with accessories, then I'll purchase it.



crud. Sorry, wrong light. 
No, I believe the part i was talking about is Dereelight only


----------



## Krzyshng (Jan 15, 2013)

With the 4 cell extender that is included with the accessory kit you are able to run 4 123 primarys or 2 18650s. I don't think you could add another extension for a third 18650 but admittedly I don't have another one to try.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireStik (Feb 3, 2013)

Just received my G25C2 Mk2 neutral yesterday. What a fantastic light. I like the neutral tint way better than any of my cool lights. I do wish it has a lower low, but it's not that big of a deal.

Just an FYI for new users - I couldn't get into the hidden/auxiliary mode after several attempts, but once I switched out of the tactical mode and into standard mode, it worked perfectly. I don't remember seeing that posted anywhere, so hopefully it'll help someone.

Thanks for all the info you guys have shared on this light. It really helped me narrow down my tactical light choices.


----------



## FireStik (Feb 5, 2013)

Question for those of you who own the neutral Mark II version....do you have a pre-flash on the lowest low? Mine is definitely visible, but only on the lowest setting. Semi irritating but not a huge deal.


----------



## DodgeyDIY (Feb 8, 2013)

FireStik said:


> Question for those of you who own the neutral Mark II version....do you have a pre-flash on the lowest low? Mine is definitely visible, but only on the lowest setting. Semi irritating but not a huge deal.



Yes some pre-flash here, not as noticeable as you make oput but it is there, i would say it is maybe 2nd level brightness.

on a more important note, has anyone noticed their protected 18650's cutting out on max mode? i cannot use turbo mode because my batteries switch it off as soon as i turn to it.

2x cr123 cells work perfect, but 123 cells in AUS are dangerously expensive ($12 each for lithium primaries)


----------



## FireStik (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes, I noticed the same thing with mine. With the pre-flash and now the turbo mode issue, I contacted Going Gear to see if mine was defective. They said no pre-flash on the one they tested so we're doing an exchange. After reading your message I'm no longer confident the new one will be any different than the one I'm returning.

I did a lot of research on this light, but I'm starting to wonder if my expectations were too high coming from the likes of JetBeam, Nitecore, and Sunwayman.


----------



## FireStik (Feb 9, 2013)

DodgeyDIY said:


> Yes some pre-flash here, not as noticeable as you make oput but it is there, i would say it is maybe 2nd level brightness.
> 
> on a more important note, has anyone noticed their protected 18650's cutting out on max mode? i cannot use turbo mode because my batteries switch it off as soon as i turn to it.
> 
> 2x cr123 cells work perfect, but 123 cells in AUS are dangerously expensive ($12 each for lithium primaries)



I should add that if I start out in turbo mode it works fine, but if I go from high to turbo the light cuts off completely until I cycle the power switch. I didn't try it with CR123 or RCR123 cells. Edit: I tried it with RCR123 cells and it still cut out. The replacement flashlight didn't do that using the same cells, so mine appears to have been a defect in the flashlight itself.


----------



## FireStik (Feb 16, 2013)

The replacement light does not cut out when going from high to turbo, but the pre-flash is still just as visible. I asked my retailer if they intend to contact EagleTac to see if they would fix this defect, and they said no but if I contacted them myself I should let them know how it went. Thanks...

I subsequently contacted EagleTac and they said pre-flash issues are "rare", and they want me to send it to Hong Kong so they can look at it. I've already paid to ship my first defective light back to the retailer, which I don't think should be the customer's responsibility, and now I'm being asked to pay for shipping to Hong Kong and do without a light I use daily in my job. I sent EagleTac a reply asking if they can just send me a "working" replacement head, and I offered my credit card number to charge if they didn't receive mine back. No response yet, so we'll see.

Lake many of you, I get asked on a regular basis to recommend flashlights for all kinds of applications. The email I sent out several years ago has morphed into a very long and informative document that covers everything from LED types and battery chemistries to which models I recommend for different purposes. So far I'm having a difficult time adding this one to my list.


----------



## shelm (Feb 20, 2013)

the grey part around the LED dome definitely shows the XM-L2 emitter:






Why can't Zebralight implement XM-L2 in their SC52 and SC600 MkII flashlights?


----------



## ieslei (Feb 20, 2013)

WTF!!!!!!??? Unbelievable! I just bought the new MKII to replace my current G25C2! Im a victim of the capitalism! Im selling my old G25C2.... Dont tell me the SC52 is coming with XM-L2! Haha I just putted my hands on it. Omg... Seems like 300 lumens from the first G25C2 is a huge difference.


----------



## FireStik (Feb 27, 2013)

EagleTac's customer service has been marginally responsive to my pre-flash issue. I sent them a video link on 5 days ago and she said she would show it to her engineer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZF6HxFPK0E


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Feb 27, 2013)

FireStik said:


> EagleTac's customer service has been marginally responsive to my pre-flash issue. I sent them a video link on 5 days ago and she said she would show it to her engineer.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZF6HxFPK0E



My MX25L2 has it on all modes. It's normal for their driver. Actually the camera exacerbates it in this video because most digital cameras will level the exposure up once there's no illumination in the scene, then level it down once the light appears making the pre-flash seem much brighter.


----------



## FireStik (Feb 28, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> My MX25L2 has it on all modes. It's normal for their driver. Actually the camera exacerbates it in this video because most digital cameras will level the exposure up once there's no illumination in the scene, then level it down once the light appears making the pre-flash seem much brighter.



I took the video with the camera in manual mode to ensure that it would accurately represent the issue. My eyes see exactly what's shown in the video.


----------



## BagmanOz (Feb 28, 2013)

My G25C2 MkII has a much more mild pre-flash than your vidoe shows and it is only visible on the lowest mode. Not really a big concern for me. 
This is one of my favourite lights, great throw and usable spill for such a small package.


----------



## Isaiah6113 (Feb 28, 2013)

OT slightly, but my Eagletac P20A2 MKII XP-G2 has preflash in Med. Christine at Eagletac mentioned it to the engineers, they checked their stock and all exhibited preflash. Not a huge deal, but I don't like it.


----------



## FireStik (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses guys, it gives me a much better understanding of how common the pre-flash issue really is with EagleTac. I doubt they'll fix it, but I have to try because I'm (clearly) one of those people who are bothered by it. The flashlight is still a fantastic light even with this minor flaw.

My son just bought a Sunwayman V11r, and when you activate it at any level below max the LED ramps up very quickly (anti-pre-flash?). What a cool feature.


----------



## ieslei (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine also has it. It bothers me a little when i turn it on low specially to avoid my eyes getting hurt. But i can live with it. Hehe


----------



## Dubois (Mar 7, 2013)

FireStik said:


> EagleTac's customer service has been marginally responsive to my pre-flash issue. I sent them a video link on 5 days ago and she said she would show it to her engineer.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZF6HxFPK0E



I wouldn't hold your breath if you expect anything to change; I reported a couple of months ago about the preflash on my D25A Clicky Ti (2013 edition) using eneloops when it arrived. I was told "a ticket" had been raised with their engineers. I get round it by using 14500's, but it is irritating.


----------



## ieslei (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey guys...i dont know if you are interested but i took some shots comparing the G25C2 MKII with the Fenix TK22 , here is the link....I have also the g25c2 first version....if you guys want me to take some shots comparing the first and MKII....Ill do it 
cheers


----------



## RCLumens (Mar 7, 2013)

Would definitely love to see them - comparisons always welcomed!


----------



## FireStik (Mar 11, 2013)

EagleTac watched the video and said they would send me a new head that does not have the pre-flash problem. Should have it in 2-3 weeks....stay tuned.


----------



## FireStik (Mar 11, 2013)

ieslei said:


> Hey guys...i dont know if you are interested but i took some shots comparing the G25C2 MKII with the Fenix TK22 , here is the link....I have also the g25c2 first version....if you guys want me to take some shots comparing the first and MKII....Ill do it
> cheers



Wow, quite a difference. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## endoracing (Mar 23, 2013)

Does anyone know if the latest 1180 Lumen version of this light is available? I almost placed an order on longhorn tactical then realized that although the spec says 1180, the title only states 1030 and no one else has any that say 1180. 

Also, is it worth waiting to find the 1180 version? The 1030 is 109 right now, will the 1180 version be more? If so I'll just get the 1030.

I'm also a bit confused because some listings say xm-l and some say xm-l2 but both list 1030 Lumens. Am I losing my mind or are some of these listed wrong?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Mar 23, 2013)

endoracing said:


> Does anyone know if the latest 1180 Lumen version of this light is available? I almost placed an order on longhorn tactical then realized that although the spec says 1180, the title only states 1030 and no one else has any that say 1180.
> 
> Also, is it worth waiting to find the 1180 version? The 1030 is 109 right now, will the 1180 version be more? If so I'll just get the 1030.
> 
> ...


 
Your confusion is justified. There have been several revisions of this model. 
It appears that LightJunction has received a shipment of all XML2 Eagletacs in stock.
They have a 15% off Easter code on their front page.
If you want a different vendor they will get them in stock soon too.
The G25C2 MKII XM-L2 U2 is 980 ANSI lumens.
Selfbuilt will post a review soon.

http://www.lightjunction.com/EagleT...hlight.html?:0772e60e33e0f3b636046faeb4077049


----------



## endoracing (Mar 23, 2013)

Excellent, thank you for the information. I had ordered it off amazon figuring 1030 and 1180 isn't that much of a difference but after reading your response I canceled it and reordered through light junction for less money with the higher lumen model. 

Thanks again!


----------



## LuxClark (Apr 5, 2013)

endoracing said:


> Excellent, thank you for the information. I had ordered it off amazon figuring 1030 and 1180 isn't that much of a difference but after reading your response I canceled it and reordered through light junction for less money with the higher lumen model.
> 
> Thanks again!



I was a little torn when I read all this. I've only recently discovered this site and have been looking into getting a light. It's been head-spinning trying to figure it all out and finally settled on this light as my first purchase. I ended up ordering the Neutral light and with the full kit (extenders, flip cover, & lens). Turns out I ordered the slightly older version. 

So I figure maybe I'll have less lumens than I could have (1030 + neutral)... but I picked this light over others for the full package of what it has. So I don't think I can be dissappointed in the end!


----------



## leon63 (Apr 6, 2013)

Waiting for the CW XM-L2 of this, it couldn't come sooner.
Anywhere with stock of the NW XM-L2s? Could only find XM-L versions.


----------



## sidecross (Apr 6, 2013)

I am 68 years old and have used flashlights for the last 48 years and up until recently the standard flashlight for me would have been a Surefire 6P.

Today my concept of a flashlight is the Eagletac G25C2 in any version. I have 6 of these lights scattered about.

In terms of all design and usefulness this light has become what I would name a ‘Standard Flashlight’.

This is a prejudice based on my use of this light daily for over a year as a standard flash light. While other lights may be smaller, such as the Eagletac D25LC2, the G25C2 this size can handle the long term heat when used at high output.

There may be other brands that can match the G25C2 there is no other light I know about with all the options of this light. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dukat (Apr 7, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> Your confusion is justified. There have been several revisions of this model. It appears that LightJunction has received a shipment of all XML2 Eagletacs in stock.They have a 15% off Easter code on their front page.If you want a different vendor they will get them in stock soon too.The G25C2 MKII XM-L2 U2 is 980 ANSI lumens.Selfbuilt will post a review soon.http://www.lightjunction.com/EagleT...hlight.html?:0772e60e33e0f3b636046faeb4077049



Lightjunction still lists the neutral G25C2 MKII with the old emitter. Does anyone know a merchant that is definitely shipping with the XM-L2 T6 (New neutral emitter)?

I've never had a neutral light. Is neutral that much better at seeing true colors?


----------



## kriptikracing (Apr 7, 2013)

Need a recommendation...I'm looing for a belt holster that I can just slide the G25C2 in without messing with a flap. The holster that came with the light has a lot of extra room...making it bigger than needed. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## sidecross (Apr 7, 2013)

kriptikracing said:


> Need a recommendation...I'm looing for a belt holster that I can just slide the G25C2 in without messing with a flap. The holster that came with the light has a lot of extra room...making it bigger than needed. Let me know, thanks!



If you remove the clip and ‘Thumb Support and replace it with the rubber replacement ring which I have done on all my G25C2’s the Surefire V70 Polymer Speed Holster fits and is the most compact I have found. :thumbsup:


----------



## kriptikracing (Apr 7, 2013)

sidecross said:


> If you remove the clip and ‘Thumb Support and replace it with the rubber replacement ring which I have done on all my G25C2’s the Surefire V70 Polymer Speed Holster fits and is the most compact I have found. :thumbsup:



Thanks for the reply! by any chance, do you have a picture with the G25C2 holstered in it? I'm having a hard time picturing what it would look like.


----------



## sidecross (Apr 7, 2013)

kriptikracing said:


> Thanks for the reply! by any chance, do you have a picture with the G25C2 holstered in it? I'm having a hard time picturing what it would look like.





I am 68 years old and do not use a smart phone or digital camera but the light fits head up and with the 'Positive' symbol on the indedent of the body peaking over the upper portion of the top of the Surefire V70.

The light is very secure and the adjustable belt width of the Surefire V70 makes this an excellent choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## endoracing (Apr 7, 2013)

I had the same question about the holster. The Eagletac one is embarrassing in my opinion, it couldn't be much bulkier. I will have to look into the sure fire.

I do love this light and already had my neighbor say he was gonna have to get one.


----------



## sidecross (Apr 7, 2013)

endoracing said:


> I had the same question about the holster. The Eagletac one is embarrassing in my opinion, it couldn't be much bulkier. I will have to look into the sure fire.
> 
> I do love this light and already had my neighbor say he was gonna have to get one.




All my G25C2 lights use only the supplied rotating lanyard receptacle and the removal of ‘pocket clip’ replaced with the supplied rubber spacer.

In this configuration any version of the G25C2 will fit the Surefire V70 polymer holster.


----------



## Up All Night (Apr 21, 2013)

FireStik said:


> EagleTac watched the video and said they would send me a new head that does not have the pre-flash problem. Should have it in 2-3 weeks....stay tuned.



Staying tuned!.....Any updates?


----------



## bluemax_1 (Apr 24, 2013)

endoracing said:


> I had the same question about the holster. The Eagletac one is embarrassing in my opinion, it couldn't be much bulkier. I will have to look into the sure fire.
> 
> I do love this light and already had my neighbor say he was gonna have to get one.


Just FYI, the Olight holster for the M22 fits the G25C2 MkII if you don't use the tailstand ring, lanyard ring or diffuser. It's one of the nicest holsters I've seen compared to the crap that comes with the Nitecore P25, Supbeam T10 and yes, even the as-big-as-we-can-make-it-but-not-big-enough-to-fit-with-the-diffuser-flipped-up Eagletac holster. The two spare 18650 holders are ingenious too. How is it that no one else thought of that before?


Max

P.S. But THIS looks awesome!
http://www.lampentroll.de/themes/ka...ategorieid=45&source=2&refertype=1&referid=45
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bK5KDS0p85o


----------



## sidecross (Apr 24, 2013)

Brite Strike BTL Quick Cam Roto-Loc Articulating Tactical Holster for Basic Tactical Lights also works with the G25C2.

The only difference is if using the Eagletac flip diffuser you place the switch part of the light at the big base of the holder.

This is a larger holder than the Surefire. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluemax_1 (Apr 24, 2013)

sidecross said:


> Brite Strike BTL Quick Cam Roto-Loc Articulating Tactical Holster for Basic Tactical Lights also works with the G25C2.
> 
> The only difference is if using the Eagletac flip diffuser you place the switch part of the light at the big base of the holder.
> 
> This is a larger holder than the Surefire. :thumbsup:


I checked out the Brite Strike holster when it was mentioned in the tactical strobe thread as a US available version of the German holster, but I dislike bezel up carry for a tailswitch light, which is why the discovery that the company makes a holster that accomodates the 40-42mm heads common in 1x18650 tactical lights these days is a pleasant surprise (I initially thought they didn't make them for bezels that size).


Max


----------



## sidecross (Apr 24, 2013)

bluemax_1 said:


> I checked out the Brite Strike holster when it was mentioned in the tactical strobe thread as a US available version of the German holster, but I dislike bezel up carry for a tailswitch light, which is why the discovery that the company makes a holster that accomodates the 40-42mm heads common in 1x18650 tactical lights these days is a pleasant surprise (I initially thought they didn't make them for bezels that size).
> 
> 
> Max



I certainly agree with you that the bezel up design will not be liked by everyone.


----------



## iplaygeetar (Apr 30, 2013)

Just ordered one of these from GG. Can't wait to get my hands ALL over it.


----------



## ieslei (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi guys! I have the first g25c2 and the mark II version. Now i have the g25c2 MkII X-ml2 Neutral on its way. Im so proud of this flashlight.
You guys should watch this video. I think the guy should change the wood to concrete but.... There are 4 videos. In one of them(drop test) the Catapult V3 simply dies.... Too bad that i dont understand a god damn thing of what he is saying...but its worth watching


----------



## FireStik (May 4, 2013)

FireStik said:


> EagleTac watched the video and said they would send me a new head that does not have the pre-flash problem. Should have it in 2-3 weeks....stay tuned.



Finally received the new head, but it's exactly the same as the old one (with pre-flash). I guess their engineers just don't get it.


----------



## ormandj (May 5, 2013)

Dukat said:


> Lightjunction still lists the neutral G25C2 MKII with the old emitter. Does anyone know a merchant that is definitely shipping with the XM-L2 T6 (New neutral emitter)?
> 
> I've never had a neutral light. Is neutral that much better at seeing true colors?



http://www.illuminationgear.com/14322/435882.html is where I bought one. Seems out of stock, now. Mine is due in Monday.

Regarding neutral and colors, if you look at much brown/green, yes, it is a lot better.


----------



## bluemax_1 (May 5, 2013)

Dukat said:


> Lightjunction still lists the neutral G25C2 MKII with the old emitter. Does anyone know a merchant that is definitely shipping with the XM-L2 T6 (New neutral emitter)?
> 
> I've never had a neutral light. Is neutral that much better at seeing true colors?





ormandj said:


> http://www.illuminationgear.com/14322/435882.html is where I bought one. Seems out of stock, now. Mine is due in Monday.
> 
> Regarding neutral and colors, if you look at much brown/green, yes, it is a lot better.



Another thing that the neutral is much better for is identifying cyanosis (a blue hue to the skin, indicating a lack of oxygen). The typical cool white LED doesn't show this well because it makes everything look slightly bluish (and I compared both the XM-L2 U2 vs the XM-L2 T6 versions of the G25C2-mkII as well as other cool white lights).


Max


----------



## ormandj (May 6, 2013)

FireStik said:


> Finally received the new head, but it's exactly the same as the old one (with pre-flash). I guess their engineers just don't get it.



Just received mine and it has pre-flash too. Mine is xm-l2 t6. It doesn't bother me that much, but you can add me to the list of people with the symptom.


----------



## hemdale (May 16, 2013)

Does anyone know when the neutral tint will be available in the UK ?
Thanks chaps !


----------



## joelbnyc (May 21, 2013)

ieslei said:


> Too bad that i dont understand a god damn thing of what he is saying...



4 yrs of russian '96-'00 and all I can make out is 'very good,' 'very interesting,' and 'because'  Nice video, thanks for posting. My G25C2 XML2 U2 is supposed to arrive tmrw. Next on my list Thrunite TN30...


----------



## SpecialEddie (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello again all,

I posted long ago in the recommend me a light thread asking for help finding a small edc light with momentary and wound up purchasing the Eagletac G25C2 Mk. 2. I've been extremely pleased with this light and carry it with me at all times. 

I've been hunting through the forums for a while now and cannot seem to find the information I'm looking for, maybe you folks can help? 

I'd like to replace the stock switch with a McClicky but can't seem to figure out how to decide which one to buy... I see references to different flashlight bodies, which would be similar or the equivalent to a g25c2? While I'm asking, is there an identifier for the tail cap? This style/size head? 

Additionally, I've never been one to leave anything stock. Are there any custom parts available for this light yet like a crenelated bezel etc? Anything at all really, I recall looking around the net before ordering with no luck. I'm hoping things have changed.

Any of you have a customized G25c2? I'd love more info/pics! 

Oh, and my model suffers from the pre-flash issue as well.

Thanks in advance, I look forward to future discussions...


----------

